# COAST2COAST RIDES



## COAST2COAST

alright let me see if i can figure this out 
























hopefully this worked . gonna keep my builts in here, like everyone else , hope u guys like .


----------



## MARINATE

:0 SICK TROKITA HOMIE, WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!POST MORE NOW!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice truck homie. welcome :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2008, 04:38 PM~11552882
> *:0 SICK TROKITA HOMIE, WELCOME TO LAYITLOW
> *


x-2


----------



## dink

dammmmmm that truck is clean


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for all the comps homies , alright a lil bit about myself. born and raised in San Diego , lived there till i was 18 , then joined the army and have been traveling ever since . currently i reside in VA. been building for a couple years on and off , ever since i was introduced to LIL i been gettig that itch . theres a lot a great builders in this form and i hope i can bring something to the table


----------



## [email protected]

welcome homie! 

thats a clean ass truck....... and are those green rags on the fenders?


----------



## chris mineer

welcome.. nice ride


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 8 2008, 11:10 PM~11553244
> *welcome homie!
> 
> thats a clean ass truck....... and are those green rags on the fenders?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice!


----------



## COAST2COAST

alright a couple more , then im off to bed !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh wow.... clean ass work man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

Nice homie


----------



## spikekid999

welcome and nice rides homie


----------



## Mexicali

cool rides homei


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## CHR1S619

you got some nice builds! welcome L.I.L


----------



## g-body lowlow

looks real clean i likes!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

nice work


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx homies , some more pics


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 12:17 AM~11554683
> *looks real clean i likes!!!
> *


 X 2 and welcome


----------



## Guest

Nice looking builds and welcome.


----------



## undead white boy

those are some nice rides
clean and to the point
good work and keep it up


----------



## COAST2COAST

SOME MORE


----------



## COAST2COAST

MORE!


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Nice work man! I really like that cutlass,that '62, and the colors on the '57 :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

JUST A COUPLE MORE I PROMISE


----------



## undead white boy

keep them coming 
im acting like a little kid in a candy store
i want more please


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds i really like ur trucks


----------



## COAST2COAST

SOME IMPORTS


----------



## COAST2COAST

SOME WIPS


----------



## Linc

dude.... you have mad skill! awsome paint work!!! :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX


----------



## ElRafa

Badass Builds homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 9 2008, 04:42 PM~11560082
> *dude....  you have mad skill!  awsome paint work!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2 thats some insperation right there

have you done up any mopars?? :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

have 1 in the works \


----------



## COAST2COAST

more into lowriders though.have a couple lowrods sittin on the backburner :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You got a good eye for detail Coast ! I like you strip work and the interiors ! 

Upgrade to a better clear and the'll be killer no doubt and add detail to your set ups and engine bays and you'll have every angle covered ! 

Welcome to LIL and please keep sharing with us what your about ! 

So far that deep maroon 55 step is the best i seen in here ! I like the stance the wheels,and just the way the pics were taken ! Great job keep it going !


----------



## [email protected]

GOD DAMN................................... NICE BUILDS MAN! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

you have realy got some skills , i realy enjoyed just looking at your cars . im a fan of YOUR impotes speacleie your RXS bad ass . your lowriders are true to hart. plaese if you got more dont hold back great work .


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx everyone , heres my next wip thats currently on the table . needs some more clear though


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a little motor work done ,bout to hit up the interior


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

looks good !


----------



## josh 78

freshhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........bro


----------



## bigbearlocos

*WHERE ARE THE PICS FROM THE FIRST PAGE, YOU MUSTA MOVED THEM OR DELETED THEM, PUT THOSE BACK UP, PLEASE*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Sep 13 2008, 04:36 AM~11592232
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS FROM THE FIRST PAGE, YOU MUSTA MOVED THEM OR DELETED THEM, PUT THOSE BACK UP, PLEASE
> *


x-2 they were some great builds homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

I DIDNT MOVE EM, I STILL SEE EM.MAYBE PHOTOBUCKETS ACTIN UP


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 AM~11593430
> *I DIDNT MOVE EM, I STILL SEE EM.MAYBE PHOTOBUCKETS ACTIN UP
> *


go check your posts and check your photobucket folders....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks like he deleted the album called "MY MODELS"

cuz now all the pics he posted on the first page are in the main album.


----------



## COAST2COAST

OK I SEE WHAT HAPPENED , IS THERE A WAY TO CHANGE THE IMG CODE OR DO I HAVE TO JUST REPOST EM ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think itd be much quicker to repost them...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 13 2008, 09:39 AM~11593514
> *OK I SEE WHAT HAPPENED , IS THERE A WAY TO CHANGE THE IMG CODE OR DO I HAVE TO JUST REPOST EM ?
> *


edit your post to correct it


----------



## COAST2COAST

CAN U SEE EM NOW?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 13 2008, 09:58 AM~11593620
> *CAN U SEE EM NOW?
> *


yessir good job :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX FOR THE HELP BIG HOMIES


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT THE FOIL DONE AND ADDED SOME CLEAR


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what clear do you use?


----------



## josh 78

uhhhhhhhhhh fresh


----------



## COAST2COAST

WAS USING TESTORS CLEAR FOR AWHILE , BUT SWITCHED TO FOLKART


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHHAAAAAA???


NO WAY DUDE... FOLKART LOOKS GOOD BUT FOR ME IT NEVER DRIED!


----------



## modelsbyroni

U GOT SOME SWEET ASS RIDES UP N HERE!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT THIS ONE FINISHED ,ENJOY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more!


----------



## spikekid999

i dont like camaros but that ones hot, looks right sittin like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what wheels are those???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah they look like chip fooses


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 10:50 PM~11602104
> *what wheels are those???
> *



big & littles off of some die-crap


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: thats all diecast are good for..... parts :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

gonna go ahead and finish this 1 
painted it a couple months back , gonna bmf and clear again


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 03:16 AM~11604454
> *uffin:  thats all diecast are good for..... parts  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

in fact, it was one of chip fooses diecast cars wasnt it? i completely forgot he had those till i thought about it..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 13 2008, 05:27 PM~11594038
> *WAS USING TESTORS CLEAR FOR AWHILE , BUT SWITCHED TO FOLKART
> *



PLEASE DONT TAKE ONE MANS OPINION.......... TRY IT YOUR SELF........ I TRIED IT AND WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING ELSE.......... VERY GOOD FINISH, YOU JUST HAVE TO KNOW HOW TO USE IT, SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT THATS ALL.

IF YOU NEED HELP WITH IT......... PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME  

FOLK ART CLEAR COTE GLAZE IN THE PINK CAN :biggrin: LOOKS FINE TO ME


----------



## [email protected]

OH YEA DONT USE IT ........ ITS CRAP IT NEVER DRIES :uh: 

I USED 4 CANS OF IT ON MY SCHWINN.... LET IT SIT FOR A WEEK AND ITS HARD AS A ROCK  




































IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.......... LET ME KNOW


----------



## [email protected]

SORRY TO WHORE YOUR THREAD BRO.............. AND YOU GOT SOME NICE ASS RIDES UP IN HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

its cool bro ....... i been switched to folkart , used it on like the past 5-6 models ive painted .works great for me !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 16 2008, 04:32 AM~11613853
> *its cool bro ....... i been switched to folkart , used it on like the past 5-6 models ive painted .works great for me !
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 08:36 AM~11615048
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Post a pic of the can.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 16 2008, 12:56 PM~11615572
> *Post a pic of the can.
> 
> Thanks.
> *



here ya go bro.......... you can find it in the craft section at walmart...... its 4.99 a can! its cheap, and it works great!


----------



## 2lowsyn

the camero came out sick as hell , the egen bay is crazy, and the paint is just sweet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey Jeff..shut the fuck up..

god damn whore...

J/K
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

definitely some sweet lookin lil build in here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11617985
> *hey Jeff..shut the fuck up..
> 
> god damn whore...
> 
> J/K
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> definitely some sweet lookin lil build in here.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX FELLAS :thumbsup: 
FINALLY GOT THIS ONE BMF'D AND CLEARED ! SHOULD HAVE THIS ONE WRAPPED UP SOMETIME THIS WEEK . BEEN MESSIN AROUND WITH A COUPLE OTHER WIPS .


----------



## [email protected]

what clear is that?


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2008, 01:10 PM~11615639
> *here ya go bro.......... you can find it in the craft section at walmart...... its 4.99 a can! its cheap, and it works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 20 2008, 09:32 PM~11653528
> *
> *



did it dry for you ok?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: TOOK LIKE 30 MINS TO DRY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11653554
> *:thumbsup:  TOOK LIKE 30 MINS TO DRY
> *



thank you! :biggrin: 

you polish that clear? or just leave it?


----------



## spikekid999

i got onw of those clamp lights so i set my stuff under that to help the dryin process lol. i leave the clear and it shines good


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11653486
> *THANX FELLAS :thumbsup:
> FINALLY GOT THIS ONE BMF'D AND CLEARED ! SHOULD HAVE THIS ONE WRAPPED UP SOMETIME THIS WEEK . BEEN MESSIN AROUND WITH A COUPLE OTHER WIPS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad homie would look way deeper with another color patterns and some candy :biggrin: keep doing it :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

alright , been slackin on the caprice . tried some colors on the interior and it didnt look right. so i stripped it and went with flat back . gotta flock it ..... someday. been workin on some quick builds to get me back on track !!let me know what ya think .

enjoy


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 9 2008, 09:35 PM~11563179
> *GOD DAMN................................... NICE BUILDS MAN!  :0
> *


x-2   i like them bro..very nice!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx homie :thumbsup: 
got some flocking done to the caprice , and pulled out this '70 that i painted a while back. got some wetsandin done , thinkin about addin some graphics. here it is mocked up


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 29 2008, 08:05 PM~11732887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do the patterns in just straight heavy heavy (yes i mean it 2 times :biggrin: ) silver flake :yes: :yes: :yes: 
i get a pi of the car ive seen that has it done like that....its in rollerz


----------



## lowridermodels

FIRME RIDES HOLMEZ!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2008, 08:09 PM~11732938
> *do the patterns in just straight heavy heavy (yes i mean it 2 times :biggrin: ) silver flake :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> i get a pi of the car ive seen that has it done like that....its in rollerz
> *


found them :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

ALRIGHT , GOT THE CAPRICE DONE !
ENJOY


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## lowridermodels

THATS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2008, 07:46 PM~11742861
> *THATS CLEAN HOMIE
> *



x 2 real nice


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11721991
> *alright , been slackin on the caprice . tried some colors on the interior and it didnt look right. so i stripped it and went with flat back . gotta flock it ..... someday. been workin on some quick builds to get me back on track !!let me know what ya think .
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass bro


----------



## ElRafa

Nice builds homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

AIGHT , ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING! DID SOME PATTERNS ON THE 70 , DIDNT LIKE THE WAY IT TURNED OUT , SO NOW ITS IN THE PURPLE POND ! STARTED WORKIN ON THESE TRE'S. THE PURPLE ONE IS ALMOST DONE AND THE OTHER , I NEED TO RUN OUT AND GET PAINT 4.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc

love the purple on the vert!! :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIE


----------



## josh 78

Nice like the purple......... :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 13 2008, 12:01 PM~11849447
> *THANX HOMIE
> *


:wave: sup homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11742852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX FOR THE COMPS FELLAS , GOT A LIL BIT LEFT B4 I CAN WRAP THIS 1 UP , SHOULD BE DONE TOMMORROW.
























GOT SOME PRIMER ON THE OTHER TRE , SHOULD HAVE UPDATES SOME TIME THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 :0


----------



## lonnie

these are some bad ass rides killer skills but just my 2 cents :biggrin: i would get some pegsus 1109s or some mondos for them bitches dont get me wrong i think they look killer but just maybe get a set for your next wip :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## slash

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=429470&st=100# looks nice homie


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY COAST YOUR NOT JARVIS MALONE ARE YOU????


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 16 2008, 05:44 PM~11885337
> *HEY COAST YOUR NOT JARVIS MALONE ARE YOU????
> *


 :0 

sup bro...lookin good


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 OOOHH WEEE!!!!! you do some great werk maan for real, I like that caprice, the pink glasshouse, hell its all clean :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11885337
> *HEY COAST YOUR NOT JARVIS MALONE ARE YOU????
> *



NAHH :roflmao: THAT AINT ME BRA , THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT SOME UPDATES . GOT THIS TRE DONE! LAYIN DOWN SOME TAPE ON THE OTHER


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

AIGHT FELLAS , JUST A LITTLE UPDATE. WEATHER FINALLY GOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME TO LAY SOME PAINT , SO I GOT ALL MY PATTERNS AND CLEAR LAID DOWN . GOTTA WETSAND NOW AND LAY SOME COLOR DOWN , HOPEFULLY IT WONT GET ANY COLDER ! BEEN WORKIN ON A COUPLE THINGS ON THE SIDE WHILE I WAS WAITIN 4 THE WEATHER CHANGE , TRY & POST SOME PICS OF THAT LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

HAD SOME UPDATES  DAMN PHOTOBUCKET :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE RIDES HOMIE


----------



## COAST2COAST

alright i think i got it working now . so, the weather was good this past weekend , so i took advantage ! got some things painted and some other things done . 


got 1 color coat on the tre , gotta wetsand a couple spots and do another color coat and some clear .









got the wagon painted , just gonna throw this back in the box 4 a rainy day :thumbsup: 
















got tired of looking at this one on the shelf , gonna dunk it and sand the hood and trunk down .


----------



## 2lowsyn

i like it like that just needs better tires, but the shaving is a good idea.


----------



## COAST2COAST

MAN ITS BEEN AWHILE .BEE TRYING TO GET SOME PAINTIN IN WHEN ITS WARM ENOUGH . ITS BEEN FREEZING !

NEED TO DO THE INTERIOR ON THIS 

















GOT SOME MORE UPDATES , SOME MORE STUFF PAINTED . PICS WHEN I GET BACK .


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good i like the 63


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIE , 

GOT THE 55 BMF'D AND CLEARED , INTERIORS DONE , JUST GOT TO SLAP THIS TOGETHER , NOT USING THOSE RIMS EITHER 


































GOT THE 59 BMF'D AND CLEARED , JUST NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR UP


























LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

needs more color imo


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice work Homie


----------



## Linc

the 59 is sick! nice job on those patterns!!! :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the input homies , 59 should be done this week ,if i get to work on it :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick work up in here uffin: uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS , BEEN A COUPLE DAYS , HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME FOR BUILDING . BUT I WRAPPED THIS ONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that 59 :0


----------



## Smallz

Clean homie. :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup: clean 59!!!


----------



## Diamond502

59 is clean


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 the work here is nice....very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE 59 IS LOOKING GOOD COAST.


----------



## 2lowsyn

59 came out clean.it sits real nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES, GOT ANOTER 59 SITTIN IN THE PAINTBOOTH RIGHT NOW , PICS THIS WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

really nice !!!!!!! the interior looks real clean to ....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 5 2008, 01:17 PM~12345307
> *really nice !!!!!!! the interior looks real clean to ....
> *


x2! looks awesome!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 22 2008, 04:34 PM~12230907
> *MAN ITS BEEN AWHILE .BEE TRYING TO GET SOME PAINTIN IN WHEN ITS WARM ENOUGH . ITS BEEN FREEZING !
> 
> NEED TO DO THE INTERIOR ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE UPDATES , SOME MORE STUFF PAINTED . PICS WHEN I GET BACK .
> *



is this diecast
?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:nono: NAH, ITS THE REVELL DONK KIT


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT THIS ON THE BENCH AT THE MOMENT, NOT SURE IF I SHOULD DROP THE ASS OR RAISE IT , HAVE SKIRTS ALSO BUT NOT SURE IF IM GONNA USE EM


----------



## MTX686

WELCOME TO DYNASTY BROTHA!


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE59


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

sweet 59


----------



## COAST2COAST

DAMN FELLAS ,PUSHED BACK TO PAGE 4 :uh: I BEEN SLIPPIN ! ACTUALLY TOOK A VACATION , ROAD TRIP TO GA FOR CHRISTMAS . GOT SOME THINGS DONE THOUGH .

FINISHED UP THE 55 , NOT MY BEST , WAS A REBUILD 

























GOT SOME THINGS DONE ON THE TRE , TAKIN MY TIME ON THIS BUILD


















































ALSO BEEN WORKIN ON THIS RIVI , AND REGALS , I DIDNT THINK THESE HOODS WOULD BE SUCH A PAIN IN THE ASS :angry: 


























HOPE YALL HAVE A GREAT NEW YEAR !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

all the builds looks real good coast!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX BROTHA


----------



## eastside1989

I love your 59...nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wow: 
sweet rides in here, man you got the skillz that pay the billz!!!
be keeping my <0> <0> on this tread
Peace Bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx brotha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 3 2009, 02:27 AM~12590721
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man i need to find one of these kits!

looks smooth so far................... plans on a color yet?


----------



## COAST2COAST

nothin in mind yet


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent posted in awhile fellas ! been workin on a couple projex as always!

got my photobooth lookin right 









been workin on this 59 , i hate BMF, especially mines, always crackin, ordered a couple sheets from scaledreams though! needs another coat of clear , workin on adjustable suspension. got some bmf and clear on my convertible bomb also.


































also been workin on the tre probably gonna have to push it to the side for the dynasty buildoff!


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good homie. Nice work!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

coast all the models look real good! i love the 59 :0


----------



## truscale

Your projects are looking good. Like the impala vert. 65 or66 ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks alot fellas , the drop is a 65


----------



## Siim123

Cool rides homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 05:21 PM~12670892
> *coast all the models look real good! i love the 59 :0
> *




X-2 very nice work bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx for the comps homies , got a couple updates :biggrin: 

















and my lowrod for the dynasty buildoff


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup lay it low family, 
well seems like the hard times caught up with me too . still livin , just not able to buy all the lavish things in life , (like resin cars :roflmao: ) j/k. got me a p/t job though , lil extra spendin money ! so , ima try to get on here when i can . u know ill still be buildin , just a lil bit slower :biggrin: !


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas , 
put in some work today , got the tre finished . my first one with everything opened , had some fitment problems , but got it taken care of . let me know what ya think . if i did it right









































































lottsa pics :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

damn double post


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP FAM ! man its been awhile , been busy with the second job . still been putin in work , just no time to post anything . have a couple updates 

got the regals painted , just need to wetsand and add more clear to the blue one and bmf and clear the orange 

















got this chevelle painted (charcoal met.) just need to bmf and clear 

















need to add some candy red to this and .......well you know









need to add some candy green to this and clear 

















weather sucks , when i have time to paint , its too cold . when its warm , i gotta work . anyways , picked this up at my lhs 








:biggrin: 
man this model has so many parts , i just been openin it and starin and closin it back up . so many ideas 

let me get some feedback fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Rides are looking really good.....


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 9 2009, 09:46 AM~12950002
> *Rides are looking really good.....
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks real good bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:0 looking clean! i love those regals!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE IVE ALWAYS LIKED REGALS AND YOURS ARE LOOKIN TIGHT.....


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE GOOD FEEDBACK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP FELLAS ,
everyones gettin down with their builds , steppin up their game for the 09 . great job everyone .

i gotta couple updates ,not much because of the 2nd job but its somethin!

































still gotta bmf and add a couple coats of clear . thanks for lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Nice looking paintjobs


----------



## josh 78

NICE


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 1 2009, 05:36 PM~13146085
> *NICE
> *


X2!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homies


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 


























lowrod buildoff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lookin good homie, chevelle reminds me of my GTO. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 

DYNASTY LOWROD BUILD


----------



## [email protected]

thats some sick ass work bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That Chevelle looks killer.That green looks awesome.What brand and name of the color is it?


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES , 
THE PAINT IS AIRBRUSH PAINT FROM MICHAELS , NOT SURE OF THE BRAND


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2009, 03:41 AM~13426193
> *thats some sick ass work bro
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

clean ass builds! Any progress on the regals and the 65?


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 30 2009, 12:47 PM~13431375
> *clean ass builds!  Any progress on the regals and the 65?
> *



just paintin em for later builds


----------



## COAST2COAST

DAMN HOMIES ,
DIDNT THINK IT HAD BEEN A MONTH SINCE MY LAST UPDATE . BEEN WORKIN LATE HOURS , BUT I BEEN PUTTIN IN TIME WITH THE PLASTIC ! 
HERES WHAT I GOT . 

































































AND HERE ITS DONE


----------



## Bos82

Damn Dawg that looks sick!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIE !


----------



## Bos82

entire car looks good man. Love the rims, corona's and the paint detail.


----------



## josh 78

YO BRO LOOKS GOOD REALY NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull

that 65 is clean


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 3 2009, 02:36 PM~13771168
> *YO BRO LOOKS GOOD REALY NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## regalistic

diggin it homie, nice build!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2009, 06:48 PM~13772008
> *diggin it homie, nice build!!!!
> *





X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIES, 
WILL TRY TO POST OTHER PROGRESS PIX LATER


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Build Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Damn, that 6-5 is bad as hell :0 :0 I love paintjob and interior, thats fucking clean job you have done :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: nice clean build , good work ........


----------



## darkside customs

That is really clean!! Great work on that. That interior is something else!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT ANOTHER 1 FINISHED :biggrin: 
LOTSA PICS


----------



## COAST2COAST

BUILT THIS BACK IN '05 , GONNA TEAR IT DOWN AND ADD SOME BMF AND CLEAR


----------



## calaveras73

very nice homie, n very clean work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn bro, you got some clean ass rides in here.... Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 18 2009, 07:26 PM~13926186
> *GOT ANOTHER 1 FINISHED      :biggrin:
> LOTSA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm homie very nice elco


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS !


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 3 2009, 11:39 AM~13770599
> *DAMN HOMIES ,
> DIDNT THINK IT HAD BEEN A MONTH SINCE MY LAST UPDATE . BEEN WORKIN LATE HOURS , BUT I BEEN PUTTIN IN TIME WITH THE PLASTIC !
> HERES WHAT I GOT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE ITS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is clean bro!! very clean!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

a bro ,that 65 is very clean :thumbsup: uffin: .nice detail .
that 66 looks good too .........


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS.

GOT ANOTHER PROJECT PAINTED . WAS GOING TO DO ANOTHER COLOR , BUT I THOUGHT IT LOOKED GOOD WITHOUT . JUST A MOCKUP , NOT HOW ITS GOIN TO SIT .



































FINISHED THIS ONE NOT TOO LONG AGO , DIDNT GO ALL OUT , BUT I PUT IN SOME WORK .NOT THE SAME PAINT , BUT IT LOOKS THE SAME .


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 26 2009, 02:17 AM~13993417
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS.
> 
> GOT ANOTHER PROJECT PAINTED . WAS GOING TO DO ANOTHER COLOR , BUT I THOUGHT IT LOOKED GOOD WITHOUT . JUST A MOCKUP , NOT HOW ITS GOIN TO SIT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!! I like this one!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice builds inhere.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that Regal looks clean bro!!


----------



## modeltech

both cars are super clean, but i love the paint on the monte!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENTS BROTHERS !


----------



## mista_gonzo

Very clean work bro... that regal reminds me of my boys one from back in the day!


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup fellas , been gone for a minute ! was gone for about a month but got back about a week ago ! been checkin in & out to see whats what ! 

put in some work since i been home ! painted the house and also got this completed , as well as some other projects started .on to the pics,build up pics first


----------



## [email protected]

how did you do the center of your paterns, that look like the marble look?


----------



## COAST2COAST

just laid tape , sprayd paint and laid saran wrap real quick while paint was still wet


----------



## Zed

wow ! some clean rides here bro ! :0 you're very talented ! 

the pattern on the black five nine are badass ! please post pics of it with the hood on it !


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the compliment brother , heres some more pics of the 59


----------



## Mnt86ss

That 59 and the Monte are sick as fuck... Love the marble effect on the Monte!!!


Sick work bro


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 06:20 AM~14432184
> *thanks for the compliment brother , heres some more pics of the 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


totally insane !!! thanks Bro !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 07:24 AM~14431845
> *just laid tape , sprayd paint and laid saran wrap real quick while paint was still wet
> *





 thanks brother :biggrin: might have to try that :biggrin: 





and that 59 is sick too bro....................... some real nice work in here


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 03:20 PM~14432184
> *thanks for the compliment brother , heres some more pics of the 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :wow: :thumbsup: 
I really like it, very clean and very nice paintjob!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 03:20 PM~14432184
> *thanks for the compliment brother , heres some more pics of the 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Real nice build bro.....


----------



## COAST2COAST

SOME UPDATE PICS . :biggrin: 

WEATHER WAS PRETTY GOOD THIS PAST WEEKEND , SO I WENT A LIL OVERBOARD WITH THE PAINTIN ! 

THESE ALL STILL HAVE TO BE WETSANDED AND BMF'D AND RECLEARED 


































THIS 1 WAS A REBUILD. I BASICALLY JUST TORE IT APART AND LAYED A COAT OF CANDY ON IT .










:biggrin: 
THANKS FOR LOOKIN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick work in here homie uffin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 06:24 AM~14431845
> *just laid tape , sprayd paint and laid saran wrap real quick while paint was still wet
> *


do you let the paint dry before you take the saran wrap off ???


----------



## COAST2COAST

:no: PULL IT RIGHT OFF


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 24 2009, 11:06 PM~14575846
> *:no: PULL IT RIGHT OFF
> *


thanks homie
I really want to try it out but just wasnt sure
the monte came out real nice too. really like your paint work.


----------



## [email protected]

killer work bro!



good to see ya back at it


----------



## MC562

RIDE ARE LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS BROTHAS


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP L.I.L. FAMILY,BEEN AWHILE SINCE I UPDATED , BEEN RACKIN MY BRAIN WITH THE ELCO BUILDOFF . TOOK A BREAK FROM IT AND FINISHED THIS ONE UP . COMMENTS WELCOME , GOOD OR BAD . :biggrin: 

I TRIED TO GET SOME PICS DURIN THE BUILDUP


----------



## COAST2COAST

HERE IT IS COMPLETE 


































































DIDNT GO CRAZY , A LIL DETAILED . NOW BACK TO WORK ON THE ELCO !!


----------



## darkside customs

HEY MAN, I LIKE THAT TRUCK!! TURNED OUT GREAT BRO!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie 


alright so now im waitin for the clear to dry on the el camino for the buildoff.
so i pulled this out and cleared it, should hopefully be a quick build .


----------



## Siim123

Thats INSANE SHINE!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 05:48 PM~14952527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro the elco looks badass homie love that color


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^THANX HOMIE^^^^^^^

COUPLE UPDATES , GOT THE ENGINE PUT TOGETHER LASTNIGHT , THE INTERIOR IS READY , I SHOULD BE DONE WITH THIS BY TONIGHT . THIS IS WHERE I LEFT OFF LASTNIGHT .


----------



## bigdogg323

:0  dammmmmmmmmn thats saweeeeeeeeeet bro :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIE 

GOT IT DONE ! QUICK BUILD , HAD TO , THAT EL CAMINO BUILD OFF WORE ME DOWN :biggrin: 



































































TEARIN INTO MORE PLASTIC TONITE ! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 3 2009, 06:56 PM~14974835
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> GOT IT DONE ! QUICK BUILD , HAD TO , THAT EL CAMINO BUILD OFF WORE ME DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEARIN INTO MORE PLASTIC TONITE ! :biggrin:
> *


tear away. keep em comin!!! nice work! i really like the elco!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The Elco is a nice build. I also like the the 72 long bed ,but the wheels on the chevelle are alittle to large up front ! Nice finish and i like the cold air intake !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14974835
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> GOT IT DONE ! QUICK BUILD , HAD TO , THAT EL CAMINO BUILD OFF WORE ME DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEARIN INTO MORE PLASTIC TONITE ! :biggrin:
> *







:0 :biggrin:  



shit looks real good bro


----------



## Moze

Really nice job on the Chevelle,really like the 72 Chevy and the El Camino too!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE PROPS 


PULLED OUT THE IMPALA AGAIN . TRYIN TO GET ALL MY PROJECTS OUT THE WAY BEFORE I START NEW ONES , WHICH I ALREADY FAILED AT :biggrin: .

REVELL 59 IMPALA 
-OPENED UP 
-POSEABLE SUSPENSION 
-CANDY BLUE OVER LIGHT MET. BLUE WITH STRIPES 
-WIRED ENGINE , GOTTA WIRE THE SETUP ONCE ITS INSTALLED









































































































ENDED THERE FOR THE NIGHT , GOTTA THINK UP A SETUP


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT THIS ONE STARTED , OPENED UP . GONNA WORK SLOWLY ON THIS WHILE I FINISH UP MY OTHER STARTED PROJECTS 










































I ALREADY KNOW ITS GONNA BE A PAIN :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

damm, that impala is nice n clean homie. i like the color, its badass, and that supra is looking badass already . cant wait to see that one finished


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS SDKID

:biggrin: GOT THIS BMF'D LASTNIGHT ,STILL GOTTA CLEAR. MOCK UP PICS , THINK IM GOIN WITH THE BIG RIMS , LOOKS BETTER WITH THIS PAINTJOB :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 8 2009, 03:03 AM~15008065
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE PROPS
> PULLED OUT THE IMPALA AGAIN  . TRYIN TO GET ALL MY PROJECTS OUT THE WAY BEFORE I START NEW ONES , WHICH I ALREADY FAILED AT :biggrin: .
> 
> REVELL 59 IMPALA
> -OPENED UP
> -POSEABLE SUSPENSION
> -CANDY BLUE OVER LIGHT MET. BLUE WITH STRIPES
> -WIRED ENGINE , GOTTA WIRE THE SETUP ONCE ITS INSTALLED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENDED THERE FOR THE NIGHT , GOTTA THINK UP A SETUP
> *


that 59 looks sick bro like the color and details


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: i want to see that 59 in the sun :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

put in some work lastnight !! got it finished up earlier today :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

got this one cleared , workin on interior right now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

rides lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Nice quality rides!!


----------



## darkside customs

59 looks beautiful bro.
That Supra looks to be a wild build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 13 2009, 02:47 PM~15067135
> *put in some work lastnight !! got it finished up earlier today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats is badd as HE!! :biggrin: Will that be travelin' to the Toledo NNL? I gotta see that homie !


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homies !

trendsetta , dont really travel to shows , job doesnt allow me to just get up n go . if there was one in my area i'd go .anyone know of any ?


----------



## cruzinlow

clean work on the rides homie..keep up the badass work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15082855
> *clean work on the rides homie..keep up the badass work.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
Pm sent.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15081578
> *thanks homies !
> 
> trendsetta , dont really travel to shows  , job doesnt allow me to just get up n go . if there was one in my area i'd go .anyone know of any ?
> *


I know there's a Virginia area model club but I don't know if they have a show or not. On the coast there's the NNL east in Jersey, but thats some travelin as well. It seems you're in-between most of the shows location.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP LIL
WAS GONE FOR A LITTLE WHILE ,BACK AGAIN PUTIN IN WORK. GOT A FEW KITS GOIN AT ONCE :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks real good foo


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i like the these build ! Real clean !


----------



## 408models

SUP LIL
WAS GONE FOR A LITTLE WHILE ,BACK AGAIN PUTIN IN WORK. GOT A FEW KITS GOIN AT ONCE :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHATS UP












*
that paint so hot it's steemin* :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

they all look great


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet work


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work homie!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 

SO , THIS IS MY FIRST TIME EVER TRYING TO POLISH A MODEL 

































PUT A LITTLE MORE WORK IN :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey coast 55 looks badass bro. i like that color combo u did on it looks sweet. that int color looks almost like mines bro. but keep up the good work homie. hope u finish it soon. i wanna see it put 2gether bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

JUST FINISHED THESE OFF :biggrin: PROBABLY BE THE LAST BUILTS FOR AWHILE . GOT THE WORD THAT IM GOING TO IRAQ HERE SHORTLY.STILL GONNA PUT SOME WORK IN THOUGH, WHILE I CAN.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey coast sorry to here uve been called to duty bro. so be carefull out there just come back to ur family and us safe brother and we here at layitlow dont want here any bad news about u bro. so be safe and good luck brother may god be with u wen ur out there homie  ........BIGDOGG323........


the 55 & 64 came out badass bro really like them specialy the 55 love that color combo u did on it


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Jantrix

Coast I came here to see more shots after your teasers on the Dynasty showcase thread, and I'm blown away. I think your work is top notch. The 55 is perfect. It has both a classic look and a modern one which still works.


----------



## SOLO1

Really nice work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet builds Homie !!!!!!

Be kool over there, stay alert, and keep a prayer with you homie !
we'll hold the fort down till you get back bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS ALOT FAMILY FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## COAST2COAST

NOTHA ONE DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin builds Coast.I love the enclosure set-up.The paint looks awesome.Also I hope you have a safe tour of duty over there and come home safe.


----------



## darkside customs

You got some nice builds bro. Be safe over there bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent posted in awhile , been doing a couple things to keep busy, just havent posted anything. been itchin to paint somethin so bad. but i gotta finish up these old projex

put in some work on the 58

























just finished this one up, had to make the front n back windshields

























couple build up pics

























some other things i been workin on


----------



## darkside customs

That Regal looks bad ass. Hell all of those look nice.


----------



## [email protected]

some sick ass work goin on in hurr :biggrin: 



looks good brother


----------



## COAST2COAST

COULDNT STAND IT, I HAD TO SLANG SOME PAINT :biggrin: TRYIN SOMETHIN DIFFERENT . STILL GOTTA CLEAN IT UP, JUST TOOK THE TAPE OFF

















PICKED THIS UP OFF EBAY (66 WILDCAT), MOCKED UP SOME RIMS


----------



## LowandBeyond

Killer work in here.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP LIL FAMILY, 

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKSGIVING. TOOK THE WIFE TO GA TO VISIT FAMILY, SO HAD SOME TIME TO PUT IN SOME WORK , WILL POST PICS LATER .
ALSO HIT UP HOBBY LOBBY (AINT GOT ONE NEAR ME) SCORED ON SOME DISCOUNTED KITS


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 16 2009, 08:40 PM~15685332
> *havent posted in awhile , been doing a couple things to keep busy, just havent posted anything. been itchin to paint somethin so bad. but i gotta finish up these old projex
> 
> put in some work on the 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished this one up, had to make the front n back windshields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple build up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other things i been workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## COAST2COAST

^THANKS MC^

WHAT I WAS WORKIN ON, STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO, PROBLY WONT TOUCH IT AGAIN TIL I GET BACK .
























AND MY KITS I SCORED $40 :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

very nice jam work on that supra bro..! 

can we see what the body of the 58 looks like,...?


----------



## COAST2COAST

THOUGHT I HAD POSTED IT, GUESS NOT. THINK I GOT A LIL MORE DONE TO IT, STILL GOTTA TAKE PICS THOUGH


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 29 2009, 05:37 PM~15814043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats is some serious work bro ! Looks good !


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS EVERYONE ON THE COMPS :biggrin: 
GOT A LIL SOMTHIN SOMTHIN DONE THIS WEEK

PICS OF THE WAGON MOCKED UP, THEN CLEARED


----------



## COAST2COAST

PULLED OUT THE DUSTER AND PUT SOME WORK IN ON THE INTERIOR

















AND MORE PICS OF THE 58, ONLY MAJOR THING LEFT ON THIS IS TO PLUMB THE PUMPS AND MOUNT CHROME
















































COUPLE OF REBUILDERS :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Really nice work bro... Watchin' that 58'... :0 :0 :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

I NEED HELP 
STUCK ON WHICH WHEELS TO USE . INTERIOR IS BURGANDY N BLACK.
THE BLACK WHEELS LOOK GOOD WITH IT, BUT SO DOES THE CHROME .BLAH BLAH BLAH, HERE U GO
























:biggrin: 
















ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i say go with the black !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOKING GOOD HERE HOMIE!!! AND IM WITH MINI ON THE BLACK RIMS!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx homies, yeah think im goin with black


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work in here. Id have to say the black wheels or white.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Man... Love that 58' COAST, NICE detail! Wanna see that when it's done!


----------



## bagds10

rides all look awesome. i try and try but can NEVER get my paint that clean


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love the detail going into that 58 :yes:

im watching - hopefully it will help me pick it up a bit in that dept


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

COUPLE OF UPDATE PICS :biggrin: 
RED ONE IS GETTIN READY FOR CLEAR , SILVER NEEDS MORE COATS O CLEAR, JUST PULLED FROM THE PAINTBOOTH


----------



## [email protected]

sick paint work bro!


----------



## sidetoside

Love this Focus man ! Great paint work on it !

I think it looks killer when the clear in on !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 10 2009, 05:36 AM~15934863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Heck yeah, some sick buildin' right here homies !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass focas.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## MKD904

Coming along nicely


----------



## bagds10

i got that same svt focus. minus the front bumper... i moved and lost the rest of the parts so there it sits. its painted and complete well not the glass or hood either. or lights


----------



## sdkid

those are some badass tuners homie. they look hella sick especially that focus. you got some sickass work man


----------



## COAST2COAST

ALRIGHT FELLAS , SHIPPIN OUT TOMORROW TO IRAQ, GOT A COUPLE KITS MEETING ME THERE, SO ILL KEEP MYSELF BUSY , IMA CHECK IN FROM TIME TO TIME .

:biggrin: I KNOW U GUYS'LL BE HERE WHEN I GET BACK :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2009, 04:20 PM~15951609
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS , SHIPPIN OUT TOMORROW TO IRAQ, GOT A COUPLE KITS MEETING ME THERE, SO ILL KEEP MYSELF BUSY , IMA CHECK IN FROM TIME TO TIME .
> 
> :biggrin: I KNOW U GUYS'LL BE HERE WHEN I GET BACK  :biggrin:
> *



Damn bro. Careful out there.


----------



## [email protected]

be safe brother, and thanks for what your doin for all of us bro! 


see you when you get back !


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## bagds10

watch your back out there. my brother went over there and so did my cousin. my brother came back unharmed but my cousin was a couple feet from a i.e.d. but is fine


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP EVERYONE , 
GOT HERE COUPLE DAYS AGO , BEEN CHILLIN, WAITIN TO FINALLY GET WHERE WERE GOIN. COULDNT HAVE BEEN A BETTER TIME TO GET HERE , WEATHERS BEEN ABOUT 70 DEGREES :thumbsup: IMA STOP IN FROM TIME TO TIME , BUT ON LOOKY LOO STATUS CAUSE THE INTERNET IS SLOW !


----------



## ElRafa

Take care out there homie come back safe bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: BEEN AWHILE , BEEN KEEPIN BUSY, WORK AND ALL. STARTING TO GET HOT OUT HERE , 102 DEGREES YESTERDAY . HOPE MY PLASTIC DONT MELT !!! :biggrin: 

ALRIGHT GOT A WHOLE LOTTA PICS :biggrin: ILL START WITH THE CADDI

WIP PICS AND FINISHED PICS


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOTTA HIT UP THOSE SIDE LIGHTS STILL :biggrin:
EVERYONES GOT GOOD SHIT GOING ON , BEEN ON LOOKY LOO STATUS STILL 
GOTTA A MERC IN PROGRESS ALSO, PICS AFTER WORK!
ALRIGHT LAY IT LOW FAM. OFF TO WORK, THANKS FOR LOOKING .


----------



## COAST2COAST

nothing huh? :biggrin: 
how bout these

progress pics on the merc


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass Caddi, dogg. Damn good work. Keep it up, man.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16856853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA HIT UP THOSE SIDE LIGHTS STILL  :biggrin:
> EVERYONES GOT GOOD SHIT GOING ON , BEEN ON LOOKY  LOO STATUS STILL
> GOTTA A MERC IN PROGRESS ALSO, PICS AFTER WORK!
> ALRIGHT LAY IT LOW FAM. OFF TO WORK, THANKS FOR LOOKING .
> *


BADASS!! Totally different style, I like it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Caddy is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 11 2010, 01:57 AM~16856853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA HIT UP THOSE SIDE LIGHTS STILL  :biggrin:
> EVERYONES GOT GOOD SHIT GOING ON , BEEN ON LOOKY  LOO STATUS STILL
> GOTTA A MERC IN PROGRESS ALSO, PICS AFTER WORK!
> ALRIGHT LAY IT LOW FAM. OFF TO WORK, THANKS FOR LOOKING .
> *



:0 :wow: :wow: LOoking sick as hell Josh... Nice build!


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN BRO THAT CADDY IS SICK HOMIE I LIKE THE WAY THE PATTERNS ON IT LOOK GREAT WORK BRO   AND THAT MERC IS LOOKN GOOD TO BRO WAT COLOR U GOING ON IT :biggrin: 

HEY BRO I THOUGHT U WER GOING TO GET SHIPPED OUT TO IRAQ BRO JUST ASKN HOMIE :happysad:


----------



## 408models

THAT CADDY IS BAD BRO ,NICE WORK


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 11 2010, 07:57 AM~16856853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA HIT UP THOSE SIDE LIGHTS STILL  :biggrin:
> EVERYONES GOT GOOD SHIT GOING ON , BEEN ON LOOKY  LOO STATUS STILL
> GOTTA A MERC IN PROGRESS ALSO, PICS AFTER WORK!
> ALRIGHT LAY IT LOW FAM. OFF TO WORK, THANKS FOR LOOKING .
> *



BADASS...


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks alot homies ,i am currently in iraq , gotta work with what i got , butyeah im still cuttin up plastic on my time off. i forgot when i put these up , im 8 hours ahead . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


but thanks to everyone for looking .hope to have more pics in the near future


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey homie you got some sick rides in ur topic love da elco, n da caddy 2 nice work,


----------



## [email protected]

good to see you back at it bro! caddy and merc look real good!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 11 2010, 09:52 AM~16859545
> *thanks alot homies ,i am currently in iraq , gotta work with what i got , butyeah im still cuttin up plastic on my time off.  i forgot when i put these up , im 8 hours ahead . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> but thanks to everyone for looking .hope to have more pics in the near future
> *


Stay safe homie!


----------



## lowridermodels

LUV THE CADDY


----------



## COAST2COAST

what up fellas :biggrin: got a couple more updates 
should have the merc completed soon . still keeping busy, word on the streets is that we may return home sooner than expected :biggrin: CANT WAIT!!!


















































































sorry for the crappy pics :biggrin: but this is what i have to work with


----------



## mista_gonzo

That Merc looks KILLA!!!! Stay safe up there.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 22 2010, 05:26 PM~16963719
> *That Merc looks KILLA!!!! Stay safe up there.....
> *


x2 bro!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Hellz ya, that Merc is bad ass!! The Lac came out really nice homie.
Stay safe over there.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 22 2010, 05:21 PM~16963661
> *what up fellas :biggrin: got a couple more updates
> should have the merc completed soon . still keeping busy, word on the streets is that we may return home sooner than expected  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics  :biggrin: but this is what i have to work with
> *





:0 that merc is serious bro! 

and take it easy over there, hope to have ya back real soon bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Stay safe over there bro.
The caddy and the Merc are killer.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16964473
> *Stay safe over there bro.
> The caddy and the Merc are killer.
> *



X2


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: BIG THANKS 2 EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

couple updates :biggrin: 

got most of this build complete .got the side panels for the trunk done , still have to add em .


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 AM~16972660
> *couple updates  :biggrin:
> 
> got most of this build complete .got the side panels for the trunk done , still have to add em .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIce work bro, thing is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Super clean job !


----------



## COAST2COAST

AIGHT FELLAS ONE MORE DOWN , THIS IS #2 FOR 2010 :biggrin: 






http://i447.photobucket.com/alb
ums/qq198/C0AST2C0AST/IRAQ2010BUILDS/SANY1151.jpg


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice merc


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that came out nice bro!!! Like the rims.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 25 2010, 12:37 AM~16993233
> *Damn that came out nice bro!!! Like the rims.
> *



X2!​


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

started another :cheesy: 

bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 3 2010, 02:37 PM~17086348
> *started another :cheesy:
> 
> bodywork :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIce start to this one bro, Il b watching :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Ill be watchin this one for sure. One hellofa sick start to this bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup: 

COUPLE MORE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT MERC IS SICK, AND THE ECLIPSE IS LOOK SWEET AS HELL. GREAT WORK BRO.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

You do great work homie! Keep us posted !


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

dam u got some tight builds , i gotta go through more threads :cheesy: 



























cant wait to the the finish , thats right up my alley :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17131942
> *just got my copy in the mail yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, nice ass rides   !!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the :thumbsup: fellas
just trying to keep up with everyone else :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a goodie box in the mail the other day :biggrin: 

aunt sent me some goodies, never done a rod before , gonna put my twist on it .....maybe


----------



## COAST2COAST

took some more pics :biggrin: 


































getting the eclipse ready for paint :biggrin: 

















pulled this fresh out the paintbooth :biggrin: still have to bmf and clear everything again

























thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice rides,homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 21 2010, 07:54 PM~17262990
> *took some more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the eclipse ready for paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled this fresh out the paintbooth  :biggrin: still have to bmf and clear everything again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking :thumbsup:
> *



I love' em ! Jeffs gonna love that Monte !


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent had much time for anything lately , works been keeping me busy !!!!!

have a couple updates from last time i posted :biggrin: 

been workin on this , off and on ,

















waiting for the paint to cure on these ,

















:biggrin: thanks for looking


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

looking good homie!!! im liking that lac!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

cant wait to see that monte done! :biggrin: 



keep doin what your doin bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 6 2010, 04:31 PM~17411169
> *havent had much time for anything lately , works been keeping me busy !!!!!
> 
> have a couple updates from last time i posted  :biggrin:
> 
> been workin on this , off and on ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the paint to cure on these ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thanks for looking
> *



Your builds are lookin' fly bro ! keep us posted !


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sick shit homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas :biggrin: thanks for the :thumbsup: 

got a couple updates 

the eclipse , just a start , still have lots to do

































the monte , still working the trunk and interior :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up lay it low 
just a lil update , beeen awhile :biggrin: 
got less than 3 weeks left till im home and building again 

some stuff i have to look forward to when i get back :biggrin: 
(didnt wanna update with no pics!)








































































JUST A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

lookin' good bro !


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 5 2010, 12:25 AM~18232757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey bro what kit is this?

That jamb work looks good!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2 dam i have to do some jamb work to


----------



## Guest

Nice wips.


----------



## Lil_Jesse

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 07:06 AM~17132487
> *dam u got some tight builds , i gotta go through more threads  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to the the finish , thats right up my alley :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> Hey bro what kit is this?
> 
> That jamb work looks good!
> 
> thanks homie , its the f+f supra kit


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice rides bro 
I am impress with ure work. 
Keep it up. Can wait to see some finish bro.


----------



## MC562

dam u got some tight builds , i gotta go through more threads :cheesy: 



























cant wait to the the finish , thats right up my alley :cheesy:
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## slammed59

your builds are sick bro :biggrin: 

what kind of paint did you use for the interior on the blue 59 impala?


----------



## COAST2COAST

WHATS UP LAY IT LOW ,
:biggrin: so happy to be home , it was like christmas :biggrin: tons of stuff !!!
been home for about a week , lurkin in the shadows , puttin in work :biggrin: 

gonna post some stuff for sale later tonight , but heres some pics of what i been doin :biggrin: still gotta bmf and clear 

























was gonna try to finish up projects i started before i left , but then everyones cuttin shit up , so i got anxious :biggrinld interior bucket wont work , so i cut the floor out of a 59 interior

















added some decals to these and got them cleared 

















BACK TO WORK !!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 2 2010, 06:52 PM~18472598
> *WHATS UP LAY IT LOW ,
> :biggrin: so happy to be home , it was like christmas  :biggrin: tons of stuff !!!
> been home for about a week , lurkin in the shadows , puttin in work  :biggrin:
> 
> gonna post some stuff for sale later tonight , but heres some pics of what i been doin  :biggrin: still gotta bmf and clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was gonna try to finish up projects i started before i left , but then everyones cuttin shit up , so i got anxious  :biggrinld interior bucket wont work , so i cut the floor out of a 59 interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some decals to these and got them cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK TO WORK !!!
> *



Looks good. Nice to see you back.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 2 2010, 06:09 PM~18472721
> *Looks good. Nice to see you back.
> *



X2


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS BROTHAS


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 2 2010, 04:52 PM~18472598
> *WHATS UP LAY IT LOW ,
> :biggrin: so happy to be home , it was like christmas  :biggrin: tons of stuff !!!
> been home for about a week , lurkin in the shadows , puttin in work  :biggrin:
> 
> gonna post some stuff for sale later tonight , but heres some pics of what i been doin  :biggrin: still gotta bmf and clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was gonna try to finish up projects i started before i left , but then everyones cuttin shit up , so i got anxious  :biggrinld interior bucket wont work , so i cut the floor out of a 59 interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some decals to these and got them cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK TO WORK !!!
> *



builds are lookin killer bro monte paint is sweet


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Good lookin projects bro.Glad to see you made it home safe.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18481970
> *Good lookin projects bro.Glad to  see you made it home safe.
> *







X-2! GOOD TO SEE YOU HOME SAFE BRO!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx fellas :biggrin: feels good to be back at the bench !!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

PUT IN SOME WORK :biggrin: 

GOT THE FIREWALL SANDED DOWN AND MOLDIN THE BED  BROKE THE WINDOW FRAME , BUT SNAGGED ONE FROM AN IMPALA

























GOT THIS ONE FINISHED UP ALSO , TRYING TO FINISH ALL THESE STARTED BUILDS :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice lookin integra man..very clean


----------



## COAST2COAST

NOTHER QUICK BUILD :biggrin: #2 FOR THE YEAR


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Great looking shit Josh. Welcome back bro!! :biggrin: Good to see you home safe.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

GOT TWO MORE DOWN , 3 AND 4 FOR THE YEAR

1971 PLYMOUTH


----------



## bugs-one

Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

1948 FORD CONVERT

















































COUPLE BUILD UP PICS


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 

GOT THESE BMF'D AND CLEARED 

























:cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn that MC looks bad as hell man!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS BROTHA!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 19 2010, 10:07 AM~18602786
> *damn that MC looks bad as hell man!
> *




x2 bro. I really like that duster too!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 18 2010, 11:37 PM~18600951
> *THANKS FOR THE  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> GOT TWO MORE DOWN , 3 AND 4 FOR THE YEAR
> 
> 1971 PLYMOUTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is too sick bro! sick ass work! :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice! ass ss :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS , WAITING ON A COUPLE THINGS TO DRY ON THE SS B4 I GET BACK TO IT , 

PULLED THE WAGON OUT AND STARTED ON A SET UP, COUPLE PICS 

















MORE PICS WHEN THE SETUPS DONE


----------



## PINK86REGAL

sick work on all coast!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 18 2010, 08:45 PM~18601009
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What paint did you use for this?


----------



## COAST2COAST

nail polish :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: BURNING THAT MIDNITE OIL


----------



## bugs-one

Wagon came out clean as a mofo, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

WAGON IS SICK!!!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT?????


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES , JUST TRYING TO CLEAR UP SOME WIPS I GOT GOIN, BEFORE I START MORE PROJECTS :biggrin: U KNOW HOW WE DO :biggrin: 

NOT SURE ABOUT THE PAINT , PAINTED IT A LONG TIME AGO, ITS OUT OF A CAN ....


----------



## COAST2COAST

ON THE TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

JUST FINISHED THIS ONE UP 

SOME BUILD UP PICS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

now thats nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 
pulled this back out , should be finished this week


----------



## 408models

NICE


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie ...still gotta wipe the dust off :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18916557
> *:biggrin:
> pulled this back out , should be finished this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that'll be cool. I like that color on it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18924332
> *that'll be cool. I like that color on it.
> *


x2 !


----------



## COAST2COAST

pulled the 51 back out ,its near completion . puttin in work when i get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin badass in here bro. workin on your impy lights tomorrow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 26 2010, 08:55 PM~18916557
> *:biggrin:
> pulled this back out , should be finished this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Nov 8 2010, 09:42 PM~19020285-->
> 
> 
> 
> pulled the 51 back out ,its near completion . puttin in work when i get a chance  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweeeeet !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 10:54 AM~19024403
> *:0  nice!!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: thanks brothas


----------



## COAST2COAST

PULLED THIS OUTTA THA PAINTSHOP, GOTTA WETSAND AND RECLEAR


----------



## COAST2COAST

UPCOMING PROJECTS , 
KNOW WE GOT PLENTY OF THESE :biggrin: 

59 ELCO

















59 IMPY

















62 IMPY 
GOT THE REAR LIGHTS CUT OUT, AND GONNA BE A VERT


----------



## ElRafa

Somethin serious up in here look fuckin sick cant wait to see these done up


----------



## COAST2COAST

GONNA ALSO TRY TO REPLICATE MY COUSINS RIDE 

























AMT 64 WITH DIECRAP FRAME AND INTERIOR

















































THANKS FOR LOOKING AND FEEDBACK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 30 2010, 12:12 PM~19200139
> *PULLED THIS OUTTA THA PAINTSHOP, GOTTA WETSAND AND RECLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro ! 

Those projects look good too, That '64 Imp is gonna be sweet !!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

here ya go hydro :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie, heres its sister :biggrin: 

























and another ongoing project


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 10 2010, 12:27 PM~19291821
> *here ya go hydro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is absolutely GORGEOUS bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS  

FINISHED THIS UP COUPLE DAYS AGO


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 06:53 AM~19300144
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> FINISHED THIS UP COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD COAST2COAST! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 09:53 AM~19300144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is BEAUTIFUL Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: 
THANKS FELLAS, JUST TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH EVERYONE ELSE,
LOT OF SICK BUILDS COMIN OUT


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 07:53 AM~19300144
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> FINISHED THIS UP COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    nice color choices too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 09:53 AM~19300144
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> FINISHED THIS UP COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this turn'd out great i like that 59 an the rivi too !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas 

was tryin my hand at polishing , wonder why i havent tried it sooner (probly too scared) so i tried it on a rebuilder .
heres what i got


----------



## [email protected]

thats whats up :0


----------



## badgas

Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## COAST2COAST

BEEN AWHILE SINCE I POSTED ANYTHING . .....HERES WHATS ON THE BENCH AT THE MOMENT :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 

FINISHED THIS ONE UP TONIGHT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 02:54 AM~19593719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> FINISHED THIS ONE UP TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn this boat looks good with very little chrome and them wheels ! And nice work on the 50 truck!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 01:54 AM~19593719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> FINISHED THIS ONE UP TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice man, diggin the color matched spokes & lower bumpers


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 13 2011, 11:54 PM~19593719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> FINISHED THIS ONE UP TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Loving it Coast!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Jan 14 2011, 02:51 AM~19593707-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 02:54 AM~19593719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats how the Fam gets down !!!!!!!!!!!!

:wow: Homie that truck is freakin' sick lookin' Keep us posted bro !!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
sweet ass ride man.. love that sunroof work.. this car is tight.. an that truck is coming out sick as well.. great work. :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS, HAD THIS ONE OUT TONIGHT, GOT IT ALL HINGED UP 


























STILL GOTTA WETSAND, RECLEAR AND POLISH :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 07:55 PM~19599114
> *THANKS FELLAS, HAD THIS ONE OUT TONIGHT, GOT IT ALL HINGED UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOTTA WETSAND, RECLEAR AND POLISH :happysad:
> *


Damn thing makes me want a root beer float ! Looks nice !


----------



## bigjsick

Bad ass rides homie


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by bigjsick_@Jan 14 2011, 08:03 PM~19600169
> *Bad ass rides homie
> *



:yes: Great looking paint work man


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 07:55 PM~19599114
> *THANKS FELLAS, HAD THIS ONE OUT TONIGHT, GOT IT ALL HINGED UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOTTA WETSAND, RECLEAR AND POLISH :happysad:
> *


looking good bro sick paint work!! :wow: bad ass hinge job too!


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 14 2011, 08:55 PM~19599114
> *THANKS FELLAS, HAD THIS ONE OUT TONIGHT, GOT IT ALL HINGED UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOTTA WETSAND, RECLEAR AND POLISH :happysad:
> *


nice ass work


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 11 2010, 07:53 AM~19300144
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> FINISHED THIS UP COUPLE DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!! where did the up top come from?! :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 12 2010, 02:15 PM~19308334
> *thanks fellas
> 
> was tryin my hand at polishing , wonder why i havent tried it sooner (probly too scared) so i tried it on a rebuilder .
> heres what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna guess its a project now instead of a re-builer?! that shit is nice!! i've never done polishing either....now i wanna try it out!!! :0


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 14 2011, 11:55 PM~19600530
> *:0 nice!! where did the up top come from?! :0
> *


CAME WITH THE KIT


----------



## COAST2COAST

FORGOT TO POST THESE


----------



## 64implife

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 8 2008, 09:30 PM~11553510
> *alright a couple more , then im off to bed !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the 61 nice work :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 26 2010, 09:55 PM~18916557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got to spray a couple projects this past weekend , got a lil paint happy :biggrin: 

















had to pull a 24 hour shift yesterday and got this going


----------



## COAST2COAST

what up fellas , had a crazy week , put a little work in this weekend, 
got this one almost finished , fast n furious Z, just gotta polish and put together 
































































got this one in final clear, gotta polish it and its ready to go together


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 AM~19743661
> *what up fellas , had a crazy week , put a little work in this weekend,
> got this one almost finished , fast n furious Z, just gotta polish and put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this one in final clear, gotta polish it and its ready to go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


liken the roof on that 58... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: thanks brotha

gotta polish this one and finish the guts and its ready to go


----------



## dig_derange

nice works homie.. as always, as usual!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie, u guys (LUGK) are doin some damage too!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 3 2011, 03:34 AM~19775275
> *:thumbsup: thanks brotha
> 
> gotta polish this one and finish the guts and its ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea homie your builds are looking tight! :wow: :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

Damn theres some clean builds in here keep up the good work bro


----------



## lowrodder

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 31 2011, 02:44 AM~19743661
> *what up fellas , had a crazy week , put a little work in this weekend,
> got this one almost finished , fast n furious Z, just gotta polish and put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this one in final clear, gotta polish it and its ready to go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that roof is :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

been awhile since ive posted anything....let me blow the dust off this thread :0 :0 

been puttin in some work on the plastic. things have been pretty hectic here , gettin ready to move. movers pick up all my shit tomorrow , so figured id post this , wont have intronet for maybe a few weeks ..

so here goes my line up.... been a polishin fool!!!

































































got these 2 ready for wetsandin .....so everythings gettin packed up tonite :biggrin: 
66 imp
















64 imp


----------



## bellboi863

nice wrk homie keep it up


----------



## avidinha

Nice stuff in here! I'm interested to see the z when its done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Mar 28 2011, 03:32 PM~20201908
> *nice wrk homie keep it up
> *


X2 ! I'm REALLY diggin that pink '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For Dynasty !


----------



## COAST2COAST

WHATS UP FELLAS,
STILL UNPACKING AND SETTLING INTO THE NEW PLACE, NOT SO MUCH SPACE HERE, BUT WE MAKE DUE WITH WHAT WE GOT RIGHT  

TRYING OUT MY NEW PHOTOBOOTH :biggrin: AND UNPACKING SLOWLY BUT SURELY, GOTTA MAKE SPACE ALSO, SO EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE


----------



## COAST2COAST

FINALLY, i got one done in the new house!!  

























































made a custom display case for it :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks clean nice job !


----------



## soloist

FIRME 58 HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Nice 58


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick work homie....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 17 2011, 05:22 PM~20573051
> *FINALLY, i got one done in the new house!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a custom display case for it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass 58!!


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

that 58 is clean!! real nice work.


----------



## richphotos

the cars are real clean homie, love the b-bodies


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 17 2011, 05:22 PM~20573051
> *FINALLY, i got one done in the new house!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a custom display case for it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:cheesy: 
had some more bench time, pulled the rivi back out, cant wait to get this one finished  been a pain!!still gotta work on the setup in the trunk, a lil here n there.


































pulled out the 64 and did some pinstripes, will get pics later :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 22 2011, 10:00 PM~20605913
> *:cheesy:
> had some more bench time, pulled the rivi back out, cant wait to get this one finished  been a pain!!still gotta work on the setup in the trunk, a lil here n there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled out the 64 and did some pinstripes, will get pics later :biggrin:
> *


That is lookin' pretty damned NICE!! I look forward to seeing finished pictures!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

builds are looking clean up in here homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 18 2011, 03:22 AM~20573051
> *FINALLY, i got one done in the new house!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a custom display case for it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: PICS OF THE 64


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work bro! Youre puttin out some sick stuff!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 23 2011, 06:03 PM~20612231
> *Nice work bro! Youre puttin out some sick stuff!
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x3! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent posted in awhile, put in some work this weekend:biggrin:

66 impala, still needs bmf and clear









pulled out an old ride to put some new graphics on it 

























59 elco...couldnt get the ass end to sit as low as i wanted 
























so i locked it up:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

im diggin the patterns on the nomad! how'd you do all the crazy patterns?! thats some how to goodies right there!! to get the elky laid you could have notched the frame?! but the lock up looks sick!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

CAUGHT A PIC OF MY SPACE(JAIL), ITS ABOUT THE SIZE OF A JAIL CELL:biggrin:
















AS U CAN SEE I NEED MORE SPACE, SO IM CLEARING SOME SPACE 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330574313631&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ChasinWisdom

COAST2COAST ; what's currently for sale boss , pm the pics :thumbsup: I wanna do another transaction with you :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

cool projects man, esp diggin them graphics on that Nomad.. some wild shit. I'ma check u out on ebay too bro


----------



## dig_derange

nvm, someone got a good deal!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice work


----------



## COAST2COAST

hey fellas , thanks for all the comps :thumbsup:havent had the building bug for awhile, so gonna have a quick build to get the building juices flowing.scored a taxi caprice from the bay couple weeks ago, came with a bonus impala (minus the frame)
my subject for this 1 week build, just pulled from the purple pond.









wasnt feelin the big bulky 1 piece taillight, so i chopped it :biggrin:

















quick mock up with the wheels im goin with 









goin black on black, thanks for lookin:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

been forever since i got to sit at the bench!!! got some build time this past weekend though, ^^^^^this impy is almost good to go, just gotta polish it out, and put together.....so much for a week build .
got this one finished up today.....first one done in a couple months!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


polished out tonight, almost done, gotta get some future so i can shine up the seats.


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> polished out tonight, almost done, gotta get some future so i can shine up the seats.


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:NOTHER ONE DOWN!!.... ON TO THE NEXT:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

polished this one out, got the stance down ....just gotta add the photoetch and put her together ....so it may be done next year lol


----------



## blackbeard1

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:NOTHER ONE DOWN!!.... ON TO THE NEXT:biggrin:


Nice!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

u got sum tight builds homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

that impala looks good murdered out, nice job mate!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey alex i like this 66 hey want to sell it ?????????? lmk


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin::no::nono:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> havent posted in awhile, put in some work this weekend:biggrin:
> 
> 66 impala, still needs bmf and clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled out an old ride to put some new graphics on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 elco...couldnt get the ass end to sit as low as i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i locked it up:biggrin:


 looking good up in here homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie:thumbsup:just tryin to keep up with everyone else !!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks homie:thumbsup:just tryin to keep up with everyone else !!!


Keep up?!?! You holding it DOWN!! Bro, we're tryin to keep up with you! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Damns dude all three of those are killer! Much props homie .


----------



## COAST2COAST

the worst part is over:biggrin: BMF....man i hate it, its the most time consuming thing to me!!!my problem is that when it comes time to doing it, i procrastinate and start on a new build:biggrin:
but when i do do it its like im on a roll.....so i try and do as many as i can, b4 i get the urge to stop:biggrin:

couple projex goin
1950 chevy

































59 elco, just pulled from clear

















65 impala, just pulled from clear

























64 impala. just pulled from clear


----------



## hocknberry

somebody's been busy! lookin good!! im not much for pink, but that 64 came out nice!! what paint is the pink?


----------



## DEUCES76

sick work bro bro cant wait to see all them sick whips finished


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas, the paint is regular flat krylon pink with some pink nail polish fades


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig all of 'em but that pink '64 is the SHIT!! I dig it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks fellas, the paint is regular flat krylon pink with some pink nail polish fades


damn!! that came from krylon!? nice work bro!!


----------



## dfwr83

clean job wit da bmf...dey all came out really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> the worst part is over:biggrin: BMF....man i hate it, its the most time consuming thing to me!!!my problem is that when it comes time to doing it, i procrastinate and start on a new build:biggrin:
> but when i do do it its like im on a roll.....so i try and do as many as i can, b4 i get the urge to stop:biggrin:
> 
> couple projex goin
> 1950 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 elco, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 impala, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala. just pulled from clear


 these are clean homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## ricezart

I like the finish on the elco and the pinstripe on the 65 badass!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie :thumbsup:
been lagging on polishing


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> the worst part is over:biggrin: BMF....man i hate it, its the most time consuming thing to me!!!my problem is that when it comes time to doing it, i procrastinate and start on a new build:biggrin:
> but when i do do it its like im on a roll.....so i try and do as many as i can, b4 i get the urge to stop:biggrin:
> 
> couple projex goin
> 1950 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 elco, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 impala, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala. just pulled from clear


badass builds! :thumbsup: sick pattern work!


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a lot done this weekend:biggrin:
got some more clear on the 66, polished out the elco and 64, was messing around with some upcoming projects, got a couple other things done


----------



## COAST2COAST

got the wagon finished up


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> the worst part is over:biggrin: BMF....man i hate it, its the most time consuming thing to me!!!my problem is that when it comes time to doing it, i procrastinate and start on a new build:biggrin:
> but when i do do it its like im on a roll.....so i try and do as many as i can, b4 i get the urge to stop:biggrin:
> 
> couple projex goin
> 1950 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 elco, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 impala, just pulled from clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala. just pulled from clear


MAN PINK RIDES ALWAYS LOOK KILLER.NICE


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:GOT THE TRUCK PUT TOGETHER, WAS A PAIN BUT IM HAPPY WITH IT!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that truck is sick yo. But I'm lovin that pick 64.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

COAST2COAST said:


> THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:GOT THE TRUCK PUT TOGETHER, WAS A PAIN BUT IM HAPPY WITH IT!


That's clean Coast !


----------



## customcoupe68

sick build, love the ipod/iphone in the cupholder


----------



## COAST2COAST

still gotta mount the amps and batts n pumps in the bed, but here she is (almost done)
























































































some fitment issues, doors wont close cause of the 59 impy bench seat..and im missing part of the taillight, anyone happen to have those pieces extra?


----------



## COAST2COAST

also started puttin the "garage" together:biggrin:

















if anyones interested in doing this, i just picked up some foam board from kmart, printed off the bricks online, and picked up the "flooring" from michaels.
www.printmini.com got a lot of 1/24 printables


----------



## DEUCES76

elco is str8gth sick bro excellent work as well as the truck


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> still gotta mount the amps and batts n pumps in the bed, but here she is (almost done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fitment issues, doors wont close cause of the 59 impy bench seat..and im missing part of the taillight, anyone happen to have those pieces extra?


man thats real nice!!!:thumbsup:
what kind of rim's are those? they look clean


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:GOT THE TRUCK PUT TOGETHER, WAS A PAIN BUT IM HAPPY WITH IT!


hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> man thats real nice!!!:thumbsup:
> what kind of rim's are those? they look clean


there the spokes from one of those rivi kits


----------



## machio

Dam Cost,that 50 is sick,lovin da color sceam,that elco is holdin it down also,much props homie..


----------



## LUXMAN

That 64 is killin em!!!! You should name it " Pink Eye" bcuz people cant take their eyes off lol. And the red one looks like an Amt kit if so wanna sell it?!?!?!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

LUXMAN said:


> That 64 is killin em!!!! You should name it " Pink Eye" bcuz people cant take their eyes off lol. And the red one looks like an Amt kit if so wanna sell it?!?!?!!!


pmd


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> there the spokes from one of those rivi kits


cool,thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

got some more done on the "garage"









































gotta put the walls up and add everything to it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some sick builds going on in here..great work bro:h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks brotha, same to you


----------



## MC562

great work homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that garage is looking real good sofar.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks brotha, same to you


man thats cool!!!


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks brotha, same to you


NICE WORK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas, means alot:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

PIECIN IT TOGETHERuffin:SLOWLY:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

basically done, gotta add a couple of small details


----------



## MayhemKustomz

COAST2COAST said:


> basically done, gotta add a couple of small details



Pretty cool shit right there.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro that shit looks kleen 

Wer u get that lowrider bike at?


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas, bike is from the riviera lowrider kit


----------



## hocknberry

man i would love to do a garage!...coast...you got a good 1:24 space brother!! i love the detail with the schwinn on the table and the 63 and 64 trunks on the floor!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Dig the bucket of KFC!! I like this!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> basically done, gotta add a couple of small details


couple more details...what more details can u add to that garage Coast. lol...looks really good bro'. like all the details u put into this...X2 Tonio


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks very much everyone, wasnt too hard to build, some foamboard for $5, everything else came from the parts box or printed off the intronet. just needed a better space to take pics of my buildups. if u thinkin about doin 1 , hit me up ill fill in the details


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> basically done, gotta add a couple of small details


thats so cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice shop fam !


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks very much everyone, wasnt too hard to build, _*some foamboard*_ for $5, everything else came from the parts box or printed off the intronet. just needed a better space to take pics of my buildups. if u thinkin about doin 1 , hit me up ill fill in the details


good idea!!! what did you use for the wood sales counter?! i could come up with the rest of random parts! your garage is nice though! good back drop for pics like you said!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fam, printed off the "wood" from the website i posted, on picture paper. 

new addition to the family


































dont think the cat likes him too much!!









dog could care less:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

finished up (for the time being) still looking for the taillight & housing if anyone has one:dunno:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat u use 2 make the garage ?


----------



## sinicle

really great job coast! I been thinking about doing a diorama. the one zed? has is cool too, driveway/front of a garage. are all the tools/tool boxes and such resin pieces?


----------



## COAST2COAST

na, tools came from the amt 49 merc kit i believe. hoppin, made the garage out of foamboard, check prior posts for the details


----------



## COAST2COAST

puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up

















































thanks for looking


----------



## COAST2COAST

got jevries 13s on em:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

that pink four is killin' !!!! so is the diorama, great work , and a good guy !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


That's beautiful homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellers:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

I love this whole setting, really cool!




COAST2COAST said:


> finished up (for the time being) still looking for the taillight & housing if anyone has one:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> basically done, gotta add a couple of small details





COAST2COAST said:


> finished up (for the time being) still looking for the taillight & housing if anyone has one:dunno:





COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


damn that dio and that 59 & 64 r badass bro great job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Bro, that dio is sick. And the Pala is bad ass. Keep doing the damn thing, bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I'm liking this Six Fo Coast!!! I like that color!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FELLAS!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a little more done :biggrin:
steering adjustable

















tried my hand at a "tingos" inererior....did not go so well:biggrin:.....i dont know how yall do itit pissed me off!!

















tingos or anyone else that knows, what type of glue do u use. i was using elmers white glue and it doesnt hold crap!!had to go get the sticky back felt.


----------



## Lownslow302

i used the gel glue for the foam and orange testors for the felt


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


 bad ass shits lookin real nice homie


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> i used the gel glue for the foam and orange testors for the felt


x2 on that, only i used the orange testors glue for both felt and foam! just dont use too much to soak through the felt! i used my exacto handle and rolled it back and forth on the foam tile the glue got tacky enough to grab hold, just cover your foam with a paper towel so you dont get any dirt/blackening transfer on the colored foam! :thumbsup:im diggin that 64 fuh sho!


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> got a little more done :biggrin:
> steering adjustable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried my hand at a "tingos" inererior....did not go so well:biggrin:.....i dont know how yall do itit pissed me off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tingos or anyone else that knows, what type of glue do u use. i was using elmers white glue and it doesnt hold crap!!had to go get the sticky back felt.


bad ass set up on the frame Coast...no worries on the interior. practice makes perfect...Tingos uses the regular model glue for his. i think he cuts it to fit also...not into pieces, i can get more info if u like. lmk...


----------



## PHXKSTM

the diorama is awesome. saved the link for print outs thank you. i knew there was another topic. that 64 is very clean i use fabric tacky glue and let it setup a lot then add the foam and felt.


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a little work done on the 64, weather was just too nice to not paint somethin

got 1st coat of clear on the plymouth...this is not how it will sit, just for mock up

















got final coat of clear on the 66....gotta polish out

















got this in the works...dont hate on the big wheels...needed somethin different in the arsenal

















picked this stuff up at hobby lobby
3 in, radiator hose $3








some wire and little pieces for setups....gotta b creative right:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> got a little work done on the 64, weather was just too nice to not paint somethin
> 
> got 1st coat of clear on the plymouth...this is not how it will sit, just for mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got final coat of clear on the 66....gotta polish out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this in the works...dont hate on the big wheels...needed somethin different in the arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this stuff up at hobby lobby
> 3 in, radiator hose $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some wire and little pieces for setups....gotta b creative right:biggrin:


damn homie putting in work!!!:guns:
all the projects are looking bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:thanks homie


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' pretty damn good up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you puttin' in some serious work ! That '66 is Gangsta !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

COAST2COAST said:


> puttin in a little work, got the rear end adjustable, gonna leave the front locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


like that pink pearl nice...


----------



## COAST2COAST

put in some time on the 64 today....couple more pics


















next project on the bench........










j/k thought it was a kodak moment:biggrin:

my score from the bay came in today








17 kits total


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



COAST2COAST said:


> got a little more done :biggrin:
> steering adjustable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried my hand at a "tingos" inererior....did not go so well:biggrin:.....i dont know how yall do itit pissed me off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tingos or anyone else that knows, what type of glue do u use. i was using elmers white glue and it doesnt hold crap!!had to go get the sticky back felt.


I use the testors rookie glue(orange tube)elmers works on the foam.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP. I SAID SCREW IT AND WENT AND GOT THE STICKY BACK FELT. ONLY PROBLEM WITH THAT IS THE FEW COLORS....BUT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT RIGHT:biggrin:
THIS ISNT GONNA B MY LAST TRY AT IT...IT WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS THOUGH!!!:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

PLAY BY PLAY









HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE BY TONIGHT IF ALL GOES WELL


----------



## gseeds

COAST2COAST said:


> got a little more done :biggrin:
> steering adjustable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:THANKS OG TRIPLE OG


----------



## hoppinmaddness

COAST2COAST said:


> PLAY BY PLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE BY TONIGHT IF ALL GOES WELL


 Hope u do cuz it look tight like how u did those pinstriping


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS BROTHA...COUPLE LAST MINUTE TOUCHES....SHOULD HAVE PICS UP TONITE:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Homie you puttin' in some serious work ! That '66 is Gangsta !


x2! the 66 is SICK!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks brotha, 66 is next on the bench.....one of em:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

the four is done:h5:
had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


 That is so clean man I like how that paint job looks u should throw som paint on my one of cars bro : )


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:
> had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


Six4 is bad ass Coast bro'...really clean work.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

COAST2COAST said:


> put in some time on the 64 today....couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT THATS SICK WORK!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas


----------



## COAST2COAST

GOT ANOTHER ONE DONE
THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE A QUICK BUILD, I ENDED UP JUST DOIN LITTLE THINGS TO IT BETWEEN PROJECTS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Very clean lade bro. The impy is sweet as hell!


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:
> had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:














COAST2COAST said:


> GOT ANOTHER ONE DONE
> THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE A QUICK BUILD, I ENDED UP JUST DOIN LITTLE THINGS TO IT BETWEEN PROJECTS


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas...2 pinks for breast cancer awareness month:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:
> had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


Sweeeeet ! Great build bro, love the designs !

Caddy is solid too !


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


Dam homie that shit looks good.


----------



## regalistic

nice build bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

put in some work....display for the 64










but it doesnt fit guess i gotta make a pink honda:biggrinr somethin thatll fit!!


----------



## sinicle

haha! it looks good though! maybe if you lengthen the ropes and move the (whatever those things are called) to the outside of the frame?


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> put in some work....display for the 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesnt fit guess i gotta make a pink honda:biggrinr somethin thatll fit!!


LOL...measure twice...cut once!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

i know huh
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> the four is done:h5:
> had some fitment issues(they always seem to)but its done. i aint messin with it no more....after i wipe all the fingerprints:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

The 64 is SICK!





the fancy lad is fucked up


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a lil work in on this. made some coilovers and locked up stance


----------



## sinicle

looks good! I like the slight butterfly of MILDLY extended uppers, too much and it just looks silly IMO. you got it perfect!

are all the extras in your garage (tables, tools ect..)glued down or do you just set them in there? I think someone already said this but the trunk lids are GREAT!!! the drilled out trim holes and shit...awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> got a lil work in on this. made some coilovers and locked up stance


bad ass build...clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: ... Ooo, that's sick right there homie !


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> got a lil work in on this. made some coilovers and locked up stance


Man thats clean lookin. Very nice man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the comps brothas.....sin the tables are all glued down, everything else is just set in there, maybe once i get it how i want it , they MAY get glued down....maybe.....thats a lot of work


----------



## topd0gg

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> got a lil work in on this. made some coilovers and locked up stance


aweready,layitlow coming back to life with models like this wey.


----------



## COAST2COAST

danny chawps said:


> dam u got some tight builds , i gotta go through more threads :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to the the finish , thats right up my alley :cheesy:



old build that i built in iraq while deployed(sold it).....liked the look of it so much decided to do another, anyone got the spokes from the monte kit? got cash or trades
pics comin in a min


----------



## COAST2COAST

cleared and polished out, ready to get my full attention attention after the 66


----------



## COAST2COAST

couple of upcoming projects

another merc needs wetsanded, bmf, and cleared, just pulled from clear. red base with silver metalspecks, covered with candy red


----------



## COAST2COAST

yesterday was polish day :biggrin:
cadillac sts, cleared, polished. testors champagne 

















polished out the 63, green patterns, amt kit 90% complete


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a little more done to the 66

























since yesterday was polish day...said f**k it and polished out the 66

















now im sick of polishing!!! but they look so much better when its done


----------



## ricezart

Looking good cost :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

all those models are lookin sick!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas, been workin little by little on the projects, while taking a break hooked up a lil somethin for the 64s display case


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes sir this is killing them i never seen a pink impala model I NEED THAT SO I CAN CUT IT.. but nice work










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

REAL nice polishing jobs Fam ! The pink '64 came out sweeeeet !


----------



## LUXMAN

Damn bro, you just made me wanna step my sunroof game up lmao


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks fellas, been workin little by little on the projects, while taking a break hooked up a lil somethin for the 64s display case


GD coast!! i never thought i would dig a pink ride as much as this one!! i'd rock this bitch if it were a 1:1!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks fellas, been workin little by little on the projects, while taking a break hooked up a lil somethin for the 64s display case


Dude I love that 64. Display looks good to. But that car is pimp man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

got a mess on the workbench :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

was out of town for a couple days.....got back and got to work:biggrin:

interior done









set up complete









wired and plumbed


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> was out of town for a couple days.....got back and got to work:biggrin:
> 
> interior done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wired and plumbed


nice! great job on the detail work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yes sir this is killing them i never seen a pink impala model I NEED THAT SO I CAN CUT IT.. but nice work


[/QUOTE]

I can't get over this one wey.clean


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> yesterday was polish day :biggrin:
> cadillac sts, cleared, polished. testors champagne
> 
> 
> polished out the 63, green patterns, amt kit 90% complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> yup lowlow


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> got a little more done to the 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since yesterday was polish day...said f**k it and polished out the 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im sick of polishing!!! but they look so much better when its done



I likes wey


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> was out of town for a couple days.....got back and got to work:biggrin:interior done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wired and plumbed


Fuck you that looks good. Love that radiator hose. What did you use for those pump line. That twisted look is kool.


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS BROTHAS...GLAD U LIKE EM:thumbsup: 

HALFASS THE PUMP LINE IS SOME WIRE TYPE STUFF FROM HOBBY LOBBY


----------



## RaiderPride

Looking good.


----------



## topd0gg

COAST2COAST said:


> was out of town for a couple days.....got back and got to work:biggrin:
> 
> interior done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wired and plumbed


bad ass


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:THANKS FELLAS


----------



## sinicle

the clear radiator hose is an awesome touch!......I may steal that one


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:its some kinda necklace thing i got at hobby lobby, that store is an untapped resource:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great idea ! yeah i agree, Hobby Lobby has all kind of useful stuff !


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


>


 Is that rubber hosing.


----------



## COAST2COAST

something like that, its hollowed out, real flexible, supposed to be used for necklaces.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:next project is ready to b put on the bench

66 impy completed...build up to completed pics to follow


----------



## COAST2COAST

completed pics


----------



## regalistic

COAST2COAST said:


> completed pics


love your style homie!!! always fresh builds in here!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks brotha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> completed pics


fuckin clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> fuckin clean!!!:thumbsup:


X1000! LIKE A GLASS .


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks ffellas....i try:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*aMAZING BUILD BRO - FROM THE INTERIOR TO THE EXTERIOR ! sWEET !


*_


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks trend....thats bad ass!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

it's kool homie!


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, that seis is CLEAN. Great build bro! love that garage too man


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

COAST2COAST said:


> completed pics


came out great..nice an clean.....liken that trunk set up as well..:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

everything looks great coast, as always:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

nice finish!! patterns and trunk set up look great!!


----------



## ricezart

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*aMAZING BUILD BRO - FROM THE INTERIOR TO THE EXTERIOR ! sWEET !
> 
> 
> *_


so tight....


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the compliments brothas...next project on the bench!!!:biggrin:should be a quick build...time permitting!!!

lowered the stance a lil, parts box rims(wasnt feeling the wheels it came with)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm diggin that color..........


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks trend...champagne by testors with folkart clear.

man.... i wish all kits went together this quick and easy:biggrin:
messed with the door hardware to get it to open normal


----------



## hocknberry

i like it even though, the "champaign" looks green.........out side shots alex!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks trend...champagne by testors with folkart clear.
> 
> man.... i wish all kits went together this quick and easy:biggrin:
> messed with the door hardware to get it to open normal


----------



## sinicle

NICE CADDY! did it come with open doors? and are those door catches in the jambs?


----------



## COAST2COAST

yup , its one of those revell uptown kits......like a snapkit:biggrin:everything comes open, i did no cuts. 
i did work it where the doors open normal. they opened like scissor doors/lambo doors..not sure how u call it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

wOW, thats a pretty Caddy ! It looks real classy in that color with the tan interior .


----------



## topd0gg

Sweet build


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks trend...champagne by testors with folkart clear.
> 
> man.... i wish all kits went together this quick and easy:biggrin:
> messed with the door hardware to get it to open normal


damn i like that color!!! came out great!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

sweet build....


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good coast :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas....
puttin in work. got the merc and the 59 on the bench


----------



## COAST2COAST

damn!!! sorry for the crappy pics!!!


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> damn!!! sorry for the crappy pics!!!


looks good so far bro...you get your goody box yet?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks brotha...no not yet hopin to get it today:x:along with a couple other boxes:x::biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks brotha...no not yet hopin to get it today:x:along with a couple other boxes:x::biggrin:


dammit!! i was hopin my shipping would be as fast as yours!! LOL.....well i figured out a good direction for the lil booger you sent me though!! i like this lil car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Great work in here as always.


----------



## rollindeep408

Coast that 59 is hott bro I love it can't wait to see it done


----------



## rollindeep408

Man that 66 is bangin. Too bro the clear hose is sick


----------



## corky

hell yea bro great work im really diggin the pink 64 cant wait ti see the one i sent you built


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks brotha, probably gonna sit in a box for a couple years:shocked::roflmao:got so many projex!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

hope to finish this tonight.


----------



## GreenBandit

I love this! Black With them black rims! Awome tail lights also! Them caddy lights?


----------



## VICTOR0509

COAST2COAST said:


> hope to finish this tonight.


 THAT IS REAL NICE MAN


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas



GreenBandit said:


> I love this! Black With them black rims! Awome tail lights also! Them caddy lights?


custom taillights that come in the amt kit


----------



## COAST2COAST

finished !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

picked up the missing taillight for the elco in a lot from ebay!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent been in the mood to actually sit at the bench and put in some work......been in front of the tv startin projects!!!

ls monte, with jevries wheels, needs trunk jammed still

















another monte, resin hood, dub spinners...trunk jammed still gotta get the doors.

















65 impala









that is all.....for now:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> picked up the missing taillight for the elco in a lot from ebay!!



Nice!!! luv the removable top :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Can't wait to see this one finished!!



COAST2COAST said:


> havent been in the mood to actually sit at the bench and put in some work......been in front of the tv startin projects!!!
> 
> ls monte, with jevries wheels, needs trunk jammed still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.....for now:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Nice work in here


----------



## LUXMAN

Sick werk as always bro!!! Lovin the both montes


----------



## Trendsetta 68

those are some sweet projects homie !



COAST2COAST said:


> havent been in the mood to actually sit at the bench and put in some work......been in front of the tv startin projects!!!
> 
> ls monte, with jevries wheels, needs trunk jammed still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another monte, resin hood, dub spinners...trunk jammed still gotta get the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.....for now:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

COAST2COAST said:


> hope to finish this tonight.


this car should be on the next expendables movie


----------



## ART2ROLL

COAST2COAST said:


> havent been in the mood to actually sit at the bench and put in some work......been in front of the tv startin projects!!!
> 
> ls monte, with jevries wheels, needs trunk jammed still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another monte, resin hood, dub spinners...trunk jammed still gotta get the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.....for now:biggrin:



Montes are tight both look great, and that 59 and merc are just killer


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas
put some work in on the 59 the past couple days

























still gotta buff this thing out but heres some mock ups


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks fellas
> put some work in on the 59 the past couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta buff this thing out but heres some mock ups


Looking good :thumbsup:,did you have any problems with the motor fitting properly?


----------



## hocknberry

im diggin the montes and the 59! nice battery rack!


----------



## MKD904

Always nice work in here.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas, got a couple more projects :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

amt 58 mated to revell frame/interior
won the 58 and a revell kit(minus body)in 2 separate lots off the bay

































won this amt 64 off the bay and had an extra revell kit layin around

















revell 63 kit

















thanks hock for the 60:thumbsup:
60 revell vert


----------



## dfwr83

COAST2COAST said:


> amt 58 mated to revell frame/interior
> won the 58 and a revell kit(minus body)in 2 separate lots off the bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won this amt 64 off the bay and had an extra revell kit layin around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revell 63 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hock for the 60:thumbsup:
> 60 revell vert


nice project line up you got Coast...can't wait to see you get down on them bro'. :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn nice builds coast.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas
finished this impala up, was supposed to be a quick build but the top had some problems that i finally got around to fixin.


----------



## sandcast

Good idea on the 58 Imp


----------



## hocknberry

nice!! what'd you get the body clean with?! way to chop the top and not kill any pillars! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

clean 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Oh yeah!! Lookin' goooood up in here!!! :h5:


----------



## josh 78

i like the 60 vert came out nice.........:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas:thumbsup:
had some benchtime with the monte, trunk jammed and hinged..wheels are for mockups


----------



## COAST2COAST

sorry fellas:biggrin:i like to jump around on my projects alot
got the 64 all jammed up, fits very nice with the revell frame...belly has been sanded down for some patterns:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Alot of fun projects man!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks like you're busy!Sure wish I could multitask on projects like you!I checked out the beginning of your thread and That black 50 Ford trockita is killer!Actually all your stuff is but that one just does it for me.


----------



## COAST2COAST

finally got some good bench time in
lil by lil..revell 49 merc


----------



## COAST2COAST

ill get better pics up tonight
work in on the 59, still gotta polish it out.... thats whats takin so long:biggrin:








interior done up

























got a light orange basecoat on the 60 vert..layed some tape down for some patterns


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The Merc, 59and 60 are going to be smooth!!keep it up,man!!It's hard to keep up with your builds!You're a machine!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

i'M DIGGIN' THESE PROJECTS HOMIE !


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> i'M DIGGIN' THESE PROJECTS HOMIE !


x-2


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas.....trying to get some paintin in before it gets too cold!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

COAST2COAST said:


> finished !!!


Wat brand is this black?


----------



## COAST2COAST

what up fellas...been puttin in some major bench time over the past couple days...trying to get some paintin before it gets too cold!

heres where im at on a couple of projects i got goin...

60 impala vert interior









58 impala basecoated with purple..got some layed down

















layed a copper basecoat down on the 64, got some tape layed on ivory top


----------



## COAST2COAST

layed a flaked basecoat down on the 65, got some tape layed down 

























































found the lace vinyl tape at hobby lobby...good stuff, i hope....we'll see


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

not much buildin goin on....weathers been great so i just been a tapin and paintin fool:biggrin:

got some paint on the 65 paint lifted a lil when i was pullin tape.. then the damn candy covered my patterns

















































other updates: 58 & 64 waitin on bmf and clear


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Those are looking really kool, Coast!


----------



## COAST2COAST

some build up pics of the merc


----------



## darkside customs

Some nice work bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

finished pics
#1 for 2012...behind the power curve:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks darkside and welcome back!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hOMIE THAT '65 IS SWEET !!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:cheesy:thanks fellas


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

49 Merc came out immaculate


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:

took a couple pics:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

been workin on redoing a 50 chevy
heres the bed been workin on


----------



## dig_derange

incredible work all around.. paint work is really cool. awesome builds & that bike tied down like that is freakin genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Yea that 65 still came out sick! 

And im lovin the non SS trim on the 64 . May I ask what you used??


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas



LUXMAN said:


> Yea that 65 still came out sick!
> 
> And im lovin the non SS trim on the 64 . May I ask what you used??


styrene strip...probly couldve went a lil bit bigger but its what i had...got some copper foil, maybe thatll thicken it up


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> been workin on redoing a 50 chevy
> heres the bed been workin on


Dude that bad ass lookin.


----------



## Woods

that bike idea is bad ass bro! I rember the first one I built bout 10 years ago when they were new and I tryed to dry brush the spokes looked ok but I wish I would have left them alone now that I see yours


----------



## ricezart

COAST2COAST said:


> sorry fellas:biggrin:i like to jump around on my projects alot
> got the 64 all jammed up, fits very nice with the revell frame...belly has been sanded down for some patterns:biggrin:


This is nice cost, love the way you made it into an impala, super clean, how the hell did you do that shit :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas....been puttin in some major bench time this weekend, weather was too nice to pass up!!

*62 impala vert* - got a coat of clear..gotta BMF and reclear

















*65 impala -* got some bmf and clear & bmf..clear had a reaction on the trunk.gonna wetsand and reclear

















*64 impala - *BMFd and cleared. gotta do final polish . tried the copper BMF on it....couldnt tell the difference between the paint & BMF so i went with chrome.

















*58 impala - *BMFd gotta clear still.
















*
60 impala vert *- BMFd and cleared..gotta polish still.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude all those are lookin great.


----------



## Lil Brandon

64 and 60are killer bro!


----------



## Compton1964

That 64 came out beautiful.... Nice work


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> whats up fellas....been puttin in some major bench time this weekend, weather was too nice to pass up!!
> 
> *62 impala vert* - got a coat of clear..gotta BMF and reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *65 impala -* got some bmf and clear & bmf..clear had a reaction on the trunk.gonna wetsand and reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *64 impala - *BMFd and cleared. gotta do final polish . tried the copper BMF on it....couldnt tell the difference between the paint & BMF so i went with chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *58 impala - *BMFd gotta clear still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 60 impala vert *- BMFd and cleared..gotta polish still.


badass projects bro!:wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Woods

Thease all look good but damn I like that color combo on the 64:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> whats up fellas....been puttin in some major bench time this weekend, weather was too nice to pass up!!
> 
> *62 impala vert* - got a coat of clear..gotta BMF and reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *65 impala -* got some bmf and clear & bmf..clear had a reaction on the trunk.gonna wetsand and reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *64 impala - *BMFd and cleared. gotta do final polish . tried the copper BMF on it....couldnt tell the difference between the paint & BMF so i went with chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *58 impala - *BMFd gotta clear still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 60 impala vert *- BMFd and cleared..gotta polish still.


hey let me do one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie !!!!!!! Killa projects ...... I'm really diggin' the '64 and '65 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

good job wey,get her done


----------



## hocknberry

sickness bro! my 60 came out wicked!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

looking good in hee dang!! nice!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

been puttin in some work....lil by lil...










































not sure which wheels to use....


----------



## COAST2COAST

had some donkalicious wheels sittin around....so i started messin with this









































needs a windshield....anyone got an extra


----------



## OFDatTX

Looks good bro. 
gold! Looks good with the paint scheme. But that's just me


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OFDatTX said:


> Looks good bro.
> gold! Looks good with the paint scheme. But that's just me


X2. THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I THINK ALSO.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking great,Id go with the gold too cuz of the color,the dark ones would look fine too.Though call


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dam I like them both.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas...think im goin gold


----------



## COAST2COAST

progress coming slowly...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> progress coming slowly...


Too Kool.I like the sarape on the seat.


----------



## hocknberry

nice 50 coast!! i like the detail on the lowrider bike with the PE tie dows!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

thats slick.....!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> progress coming slowly...


nice!!!


----------



## MKD904

Nice work in here as always.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas....should hopefully be done tonight


----------



## DTAT2

woah Nice dood im lovin the detail on the troca Bike combo there Bruh you took your time and it shows ...NIIICE:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

finished....for the most part...had some issues with the visor so its gonna go on later










































































gotta redo my photobooth:facepalm:


----------



## TINGOS

*hell yeah*



COAST2COAST said:


> progress coming slowly...




hell yeah,truck is commin out badass wey


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> finished....for the most part...had some issues with the visor so its gonna go on later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta redo my photobooth:facepalm:


beautiful man,she is pretty


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that truck is badass man. Great Job man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> finished....for the most part...had some issues with the visor so its gonna go on later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta redo my photobooth:facepalm:


hella clean bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW! I love this build!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


----------



## regalistic

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!



Your killin it Bro'.... BOMB IS SICK.... KILLER PAINT WORK!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


paint looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Trendsetta 68 said:


> WOW! I love this build!


X100 super clean love the seat and the bike colors go well together


----------



## chris g

perfect color schemes:thumbsup:


COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


----------



## Smallz

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


Lookin good. The 60 is nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


Looking clean! Clean as fuck!


----------



## warsr67

COAST2COAST said:


> progress coming slowly...




ride is looking gooooooooooooooood bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks everyone......
couldnt pass up the great weather yesterday !!!:biggrin:

fresh out of final clear


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Killer projects homie !!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrinulled the 59 back out...............
got the trunk setup finished up ....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks brotha

got it all finished up, still gotta make a back window and gotta find a connie kit. has jevries 13s and a ton of photoetch:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dam I love it man. Great job.:worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2! Fam that '59 is full of details...those battery racks are a kool touch!
Great work homie!


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks everyone......
> couldnt pass up the great weather yesterday !!!:biggrin:
> 
> fresh out of final clear


I like this wey,just right


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks brotha
> 
> got it all finished up, still gotta make a back window and gotta find a connie kit. has jevries 13s and a ton of photoetch:biggrin:


chit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! badass wey


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


fukkin pretty wey,colors are the chit


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks brotha tingos:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

that 59 is lookin sick coast!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah it does!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

COAST2COAST said:


> finished....for the most part...had some issues with the visor so its gonna go on later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta redo my photobooth:facepalm:



did u hand draw those pinstipes or are they decals?
cuz it looks goood


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas:thumbsup:
i used a sharpie for the stripes


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> got some more done on the "garage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta put the walls up and add everything to it


 Dammmmmmm Coast 2 Coast you got some nice ass rides in here but I gotta call you on this one Homie work so detailed but its the picture on the wall lol your a fool for that no disrespect Homies of the world unite cuz thats is bout as real as its gonna get :thumbsup::thumbsup: peace homie ...


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> got some more done on the "garage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta put the walls up and add everything to it


 Dammmmmmm Coast 2 Coast you got some nice ass rides in here but I gotta call you on this one, Homie work so detailed but its the picture on the wall lol, your a fool for that no disrespect, Homies of the world unite cuz thats is bout as real as its gonna get :thumbsup::thumbsup: peace homie ...


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks brotha
> 
> got it all finished up, still gotta make a back window and gotta find a connie kit. has jevries 13s and a ton of photoetch:biggrin:


 don't wanna post pics in ur thread but igot an easy fix for ur bumper kit and the glue that I use for interior felt or foam,posted pics in my thread if interested :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks for the comps everyone....been a polishin fool ...got a couple builds goin right now!!


 awesome work man


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn this 59 is hittin


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
still puttin in work....lil by lil:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

58's lookin kool man.


----------



## DEUCES76

58 lookin good bro excellent work as always in here


----------



## LUXMAN

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn this 59 is hittin


Dats what I was thinkin ! Should name it "Way too G" cuz its ganstered out


----------



## LUXMAN

Good God man you are puttin it down wit this plastic bro! 59 is killin em , and I dont even like bombs but that truck is sweeett


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the comps brothers:thumbsup:...took a break after the 59, now im back on the grind:biggrin:


----------



## dink

*CLEAN 58 MAN:thumbsup:*


----------



## jevries

Sick bro!! 


COAST2COAST said:


> progress coming slowly...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That '58 is lookin good dressed in purple !


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
> still puttin in work....lil by lil:biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks brotha
> 
> got it all finished up, still gotta make a back window and gotta find a connie kit. has jevries 13s and a ton of photoetch:biggrin:


lmk when u want to get rid of this 59 homie lol came out bad as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks brothas
gettin it done, should be finished within the week if i get some good benchtime in

































1/8th scale RC?:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

got the trunk layout completed:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovin the clear radiator hose ! Just noticed the suspension is adjustable and the trunk setup is just . . . Maann!!


----------



## hocknberry

whats the hard line from?! now i gotta go back to micheals in the old lady section huh?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> whats the hard line from?! now i gotta go back to micheals in the old lady section huh?!


:no: old lady section at hobby lobby:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

AMT 58 impala body mated with a 58 revell kit

some last build up pics and finished pics


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :no: old lady section at hobby lobby:biggrin:


LOL...okay....back to hobby lobby.......what is it ?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Damn, straight sickness goin' on up in here!!! :shocked: *


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick ass build engine details is bangin love the.clear coolant hose shood put some lime green paint inside the tube to look like antifreeze  keep up the good work homie one of the first topics I check on when I jump on


----------



## dig_derange

damn, that 58 is frikkin beautiful.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Coast, that shit is clean man. I love that 58.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas 
rollindeep, thanks brotha its a great compliment :thumbsup:
hock the wire is beading wire i believe, michaels has it too


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## josh 78

Tonioseven said:


> *Damn, straight sickness goin' on up in here!!! :shocked: *


x-2 right


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: pulled the 60 out
got the suspension mounted, this is how it will sit...starting on the engine..


----------



## darkside customs

Sick ass work in here homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> AMT 58 impala body mated with a 58 revell kit
> 
> some last build up pics and finished pics


Firme,man what else can I say lol:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man your doing good so far. Great work.


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin: pulled the 60 out
> got the suspension mounted, this is how it will sit...starting on the engine..


im watchin this one!! this is the 60 from one of our MANY trades right?! LOL....im still gonna do that lil capri II.....someday!


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> im watchin this one!! this is the 60 from one of our MANY trades right?! LOL....im still gonna do that lil capri II.....someday!


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## jevries

BEAUTIFUL BUILD!!:thumbsup:




COAST2COAST said:


> AMT 58 impala body mated with a 58 revell kit
> 
> some last build up pics and finished pics


----------



## ART2ROLL

COAST2COAST said:


> AMT 58 impala body mated with a 58 revell kit
> 
> some last build up pics and finished pics



:guns:IT............ your killing IT with this one Coast. I love it all.:worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

CLEAN 58 AND 60 HOMIES RIDES LOOKING SWEET KEEP THEM PICS COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks homies ...got some good bench time in on the 60..hopefully get some more in without the wife flippin her wig:biggrin:
will post pics tonight!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks homies ...got some good bench time in on the 60..*hopefully get some more in without the wife flippin her wig:biggrin:
> *will post pics tonight!!


Man do i know that feelin' !


----------



## COAST2COAST

got the suspension done, engine done, interior done,.....gotta figure out a setup for the trunk and put it together


----------



## halfasskustoms

I hate how good you are........J/K that's lookin good man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks ......years of practice and learning from a lot of the folks here,,,,and used to be here


----------



## josh 78

COAST2COAST said:


> got the suspension done, engine done, interior done,.....gotta figure out a setup for the trunk and put it together


six its on a good way like the details:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Its been a minute since I've looked through your thread and I forgot how sick your builds are. Keep up the tight work bro, I'm definitely gonna be swinging through here more often!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Ooooo, that is gonna be a magazine cover !!!!!!! **Bro, that '60 is sweeet !*


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful work in here.


----------



## chris_thobe

Much respect Coast, Clean ass rides!!! :h5:


----------



## hocknberry

sick 60 bro!! now give it back!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homies,



hocknberry said:


> sick 60 bro!! now give it back!!


i know huh, trade backs...lol:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> thanks homies,
> 
> 
> 
> i know huh, trade backs...lol:biggrin:


yeszir....ill build the capri II one day and then its back to your hood for the 60?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

i dont think so lol...:biggrin:good try though:biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28

Good work in here! I love the purple Chevy


----------



## COAST2COAST

mock up pics of the trunk....gotta install dumps then everything will get glued in place:biggrin:


----------



## Woods

this 60 coming out CLEAN bro!! I had the same idea for the lowrider guy on the pumps!! but have not did it lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it


----------



## COAST2COAST

final build up pics of the 60....hope to have finished pics later tonite...maybe tomorrow


----------



## bigdogg323

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF UR BUILDS BRO uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Your shit is soooo funking clean man. :worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
finished the 60 up 
also got the booty kit and back window made for the 59


----------



## halfasskustoms

Fuck you that's so nice lookin. When I grow up I wan't to be as good as you.....LOL


----------



## MKD904

Man, you are knocking um out. Great job.


----------



## chris_thobe

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
> finished the 60 up
> also got the booty kit and back window made for the 59


These rides are B-E-A-utiful!!!!! :yessad: :naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
> finished the 60 up
> also got the booty kit and back window made for the 59


:thumbsup: Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
> finished the 60 up
> also got the booty kit and back window made for the 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy chit baby jesus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fukin bad wey,stupid clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That 60 is hijo le , fuckin clean man,Im diggin the color combos.


----------



## COAST2COAST

group photo:biggrin:









display candy

































trying to stay away from building till i get the kit for summer build off:thumbsup:.....its hard:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bad ass stuff in here Coast. Love visiting your thread!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice work i pulled my 58 and 62 from storage to build


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> group photo:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> display candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to stay away from building till i get the kit for summer build off:thumbsup:.....its hard:biggrin:


yo impy line up has started out strong,,,,,,,,lovin it wey...


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> group photo:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> display candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to stay away from building till i get the kit for summer build off:thumbsup:.....its hard:biggrin:


 HARD N DA PAINT COLOR CORDINATIONS IS ON POINT NOT RY'N TO BE FUNNY HOMIE BUT HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT ABOUT INTERIOR DECORATOR YOU DAMM SHO PUT THEM COLORS TOGETHER LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Dre1only said:


> HARD N DA PAINT COLOR CORDINATIONS IS ON POINT NOT RY'N TO BE FUNNY HOMIE BUT HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT ABOUT *INTERIOR DECORATOR *YOU DAMM SHO PUT THEM COLORS TOGETHER LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE :h5:


:roflmao:good one homie:roflmao::scrutinize:

thanks for the comps though:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*YES ! Fam that '60 is sooo smooth and clean !*


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:thanks fellas.....
> finished the 60 up
> also got the booty kit and back window made for the 59


----------



## Woods

58-59-60 all look bad ass bro!! I'm really feeln that red top on the 59


----------



## sinicle

just so fucking CLEAN!!! the color combos, detail, it's flawless!:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love the line up man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

doin a lil here, lil there.....tryin to hold off on getting into anything till the summer build off starts..

got the duece polished up & 95-96 impala out of clear










































donkalicious....dont hate.....not really feelin the top(dont know what i was thinking:dunno....its probly gonna sit back in its box till i get a windshield for it......any 1 have 1?


----------



## halfasskustoms

62 looks great.......But GOD DAMMIT. Donkin the 96, realy. I know you and me live in the south. And I know these BIG funking wheels are every were. But it dont mean you have to use them:nono:. DUB DUB DUB, Never DONK it. It looks REDONKALICIOUS like that. ( I like the top).

Anyways I just dont like the whole donk movment. Hope you get that window and slam it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Builds lookin' good bro ...... that top sets it apart from other Impala's, i9t's a keeper ... jm.02


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Bad Language filter ..............*



halfasskustoms said:


> 62 looks great.......But* GOD "________". *Donkin the 96, realy. I know you and me live in the south. And I know these BIG funking wheels are every were. But it dont mean you have to use them:nono:. DUB DUB DUB, Never DONK it. It looks REDONKALICIOUS like that. ( I like the top).
> 
> Anyways I just dont like the whole donk movment. Hope you get that window and slam it.



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Realy????When did this start...???? or has it always been there.


----------



## Lownslow302

COAST2COAST said:


> doin a lil here, lil there.....tryin to hold off on getting into anything till the summer build off starts..
> 
> got the duece polished up & 95-96 impala out of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donkalicious....dont hate.....not really feelin the top(dont know what i was thinking:dunno....its probly gonna sit back in its box till i get a windshield for it......any 1 have 1?


bad ass


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas:biggrin:

half-ass dont get it twisted.....im lowrider thru n thru.....just gotta add somethin diff to the arsenal:thumbsup:
i appreciate any custom car...
plus i got all these wheels to use up:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

Damn coast your last couple pages have about influenced me to hit the bench! Lookin good homie. Bubble looks good just the way it is. Those are Davin spinners, we're the hell u get those?


----------



## COAST2COAST

picked them up off the bay awhile back
heres some up for bids....not sure if theyre the same....but there donk spinners....30,s

wheels
morewheels
evenmorewheels
the last one, guy is sellin a few of em...keep a look out though u may b able to pick up the pack of 4 for like $15 shipped


----------



## COAST2COAST

theres alot here.....bottom of page:thumbsup:

http://www.collectablediecast.com/Accessories_c_172-2-0.html


----------



## halfasskustoms

I know man...just giving U chit, cuz we live in the south.


----------



## COAST2COAST

here ya go halfass

purchased this in a lot off ebay awhile back. got it stripped primed and its now has its coat of gloss black(testors enamel,sucks by the way)
hopin its a quick build:dunno:


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> doin a lil here, lil there.....tryin to hold off on getting into anything till the summer build off starts..
> 
> got the duece polished up & 95-96 impala out of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donkalicious....dont hate.....not really feelin the top(dont know what i was thinking:dunno....its probly gonna sit back in its box till i get a windshield for it......any 1 have 1?


Hell Coast I'm not a fan of the Donks but if it looks good,:thumbsup: yep looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> doin a lil here, lil there.....tryin to hold off on getting into anything till the summer build off starts..
> 
> got the duece polished up & 95-96 impala out of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donkalicious....dont hate.....not really feelin the top(dont know what i was thinking:dunno....its probly gonna sit back in its box till i get a windshield for it......any 1 have 1?[/QUOTE
> I HATE DONKS......IMO.....this shit wicked, nice, killa..what ever....IDK..the cream top with cream guts.....X10!!


----------



## darkside customs

That donk looks badass and I hate donks.... 
I could see that Charger with red and white guts and flat black on the body....
Nice work bro!


----------



## LUXMAN

Coast is my hero lol clickin in to your topic is like walkin into a shop full of cars-sick diorama, constantly comin with heavy hitters. If I had the time Id be spittin em out back to back too. Keep it up dude .


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas
no progress on this end....havent put in any bench time this week:nosad:


----------



## Lil Brandon

My boi pm you?


----------



## 502Regal

THis is.. Very nice.


----------



## Dre1only

danny chawps said:


> dam u got some tight builds , i gotta go through more threads :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to the the finish , thats right up my alley :cheesy:


 can I have that 59 it would look real nice over here 

?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:have not unpacked it since the move


----------



## EVIL C

Nice!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## COAST2COAST

pulled the 64 back out

















got some coils made









didnt have any ivory flocking, so had to make some:biggrin:









very close

















got the 90s impala flocked and details painted also


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

COAST2COAST said:


> pulled the 64 back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some coils made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt have any ivory flocking, so had to make some:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the 90s impala flocked and details painted also



Firme 64 homie!Ill admit Im not a donk fan,never have been,dunno if I ever will be,but that 96 is clean.SOME big wheel rides are OK,like the Glasshouses as long as there lowered and dont have Mcdonalds or any of that crap as a theme LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

You say you PULLED IT BACK OUT. Dude Iv never seen it befor, man I like it.


----------



## LUXMAN

Non Ss trim one the four so super clean , I got one comin soon too great job dude


----------



## dig_derange

great work bro! :drama:


----------



## COAST2COAST

put in some bench time......comin along slowly


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> put in some bench time......comin along slowly


 64 looks good Coast


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> put in some bench time......comin along slowly



Looks real kool man. LOVE the fact its not a SS too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it !!! *


halfasskustoms said:


> Looks real kool man. LOVE the fact its not a SS too.


----------



## darkside customs

That 64 is clean as fuck! I'm diggin the interior for the 90s Impala too...


----------



## pancho1969

64 is lookin nice :wow: liking that interior upgrade it fits with no prob?


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> pulled the 64 back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some coils made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt have any ivory flocking, so had to make some:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the 90s impala flocked and details painted also


These are looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

pancho1969 said:


> 64 is lookin nice :wow: liking that interior upgrade it fits with no prob?



no upgrade:biggrin:just same color interiors. got a 64 build and a 96 build..
i thought you were talking bout the revell interior fitting with the amt body......i hadnt even checked, till after your post. lines up pretty good!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

love the 64!


----------



## hocknberry

im lovin the new 64!! copper, orange? and whats your trick for the non SS trim......i know minidreams did a how to with the bondo trick.....but yours? almost looks like PE plated?! nice!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

hock the 64 is painted copper, one of those small"odds n ends" aerosol cans. the trim is just some small evergreen plastic strip.....glued bend, glued bend...mined didnt crack or anything.....then i just bmfd it


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude it was great to meet you. Had a great time at the lil get togther. 

And your cars look way mo better in person.


----------



## COAST2COAST

yea it was kool homie ....didnt realize it was that long a drive for ya, i know i hate the drive!!! but there a good group of guys and ima try to make it up there at least once a month:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

COAST2COAST said:


> no upgrade:biggrin:just same color interiors. got a 64 build and a 96 build..
> i thought you were talking bout the revell interior fitting with the amt body......i hadnt even checked, till after your post. lines up pretty good!!


So clean!! Love the non SS trim better than the SS anyways. I am going to have to give it a try!


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> yea it was kool homie ....didnt realize it was that long a drive for ya, i know i hate the drive!!! but there a good group of guys and ima try to make it up there at least once a month:thumbsup:


Once a month is good for me.......LMK what Friday your going and I'll do what I can to make it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

progress is slow

























need to figure out what to do in the trunk









before and after


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Love those pumps !!!!!!!!!!!!! The '64 is turnin' out nice !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah it's looking really great man!


----------



## jevries

Looks good, great job so far.



COAST2COAST said:


> progress is slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to figure out what to do in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after


----------



## halfasskustoms

Teah, like what they said.......


----------



## COAST2COAST

what up fellas ...havent had much to update on.....summer build off takin all my attention:biggrin:
was on vacation for the past week , got back this past weekend and just been on the grind.

pulled out the 62 to get away from the cougar for awhile.









































got some work done on the summer build off kit....gonna update pics in that thread:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Does want that 62.... Looks good bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> what up fellas ...havent had much to update on.....summer build off takin all my attention:biggrin:
> was on vacation for the past week , got back this past weekend and just been on the grind.
> 
> pulled out the 62 to get away from the cougar for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some work done on the summer build off kit....gonna update pics in that thread:thumbsup:


62 looks nice!


----------



## COAST2COAST

was a beautiful day outside so had to lay some paint

firebird ...white with gunmetal stripes...has first coat of clear on it

























a quick how to,.....its been shown before......but i had to do it so i figured id post pics
the 62 drop was an ebay score for the lo lo , so of course the window looked like this

























real bad!!, so i used a file to get the paint off and a polishing kit for everything else









a lil elbow polish and 30 mins got a like new windshield:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice how to bro like duece is looking good!


----------



## dig_derange

some great work man


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Diggin ur builds homie nice


----------



## CALI-JOE

Thnx..... Great builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice rides! love the non ss 64!


----------



## COAST2COAST

well fellas....the time has come. The army has deemed that i am not necessary any more:facepalm:getting medically discharged, lump sum payment...so i wont be hurtin ..right off the jump anyways..headin to ga, wifes got a job there.....she could be the breadwinner for awhile

so, the last project i will be workin on is the cougar for the summer buildoff. i have packed up all the goods (except the necessities to finish current project) 

I am posting all current unfinished and finished projects for sale. i am telling u now theres not much left:biggrin:. prices are firm and include shipping. offers will be heard for multiple buys:biggrin:

if they dont get any snags here fellas, my next stop is the bay. i have about 4-6 months till my house gets packed up. need to get some money ready for this badass economy..
*will trade kits for a full time job, with good pay and, well, good pay:biggrin:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

$60 shipped, comes with everything seen plus some you havent. U finish it, dont care if you claim it as your own:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

$60 shipped, comes with everything you see, plus things u havent, you finish it, claim it as your own!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

purple 58 is gone
red 59 is gone
60 vert is gone
pink patterned 65 project is gone
blue pattern 66 impala gone


----------



## COAST2COAST

$60 shipped, comes with everything you see and stuff you dont. you complete it , you show it!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

$40 shipped, currently has a high shine. u finish it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn man,that sucks that you gotta give up what you love to do,but life happens.Hope you get back on your feet,bro and you come back to us in force!Right know,moneys more important,hell I might have to give up the internet cuz of the price!


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, I hate to see this happen!! This had become one of my favorite threads! :yessad:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Hope to be back...still got hundreds of kits that need to get built:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> _*Hope to be back*_...still got hundreds of kits that need to get built:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-JOE

COAST2COAST said:


> $60 shipped, comes with everything you see, plus things u havent, you finish it, claim it as your own!!


 SOLD Pm me your paypal addy.


----------



## sandcast

Coast, I liked that non SS Impala


----------



## CALI-JOE

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> SOLD Pm me your paypal addy.


 Payment sent. Thanks Alex.


----------



## COAST2COAST

pm addy and ill get it out to you monday
thanks brotha


----------



## darkside customs

Oh shit... Hope to see you back building soon... So you're headed down to my area... What part of GA you moving to?


----------



## COAST2COAST

a job on ft stewart


----------



## sandcast

Did you ever build the 68 and 69 Imps I sent you?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin::no: u know what, i had them pulled out about 2 weeks ago, matching em up with donor 67/70s


someday in the future:biggrin: they will get done


----------



## sandcast

If they look like the other builds, they will look great too


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


TTT....whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> DYNASTY LOWROD BUILD


this too


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> GOT ANOTHER 1 FINISHED :biggrin:


this too


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


this one


----------



## sinicle

Each one I scroled past I thought was my favorite until I saw the next one! Great work!


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

sinicle said:


> Each one I scroled past I thought was my favorite until I saw the next one! Great work!


:thumbsup:thanks brotha


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> been for


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


i got a taillight too by the way


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


whats left


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hey man sorry to hear you have to sell all this kool ass shit. It'd be great if you could just bring it with you. And you didnt need the 
$$$ that bad.

How much for the 59 elco. LMK homie.


----------



## hocknberry

dammit!! lemme miss a day on LIL and you break out!!


----------



## CALI-JOE

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> Payment sent. Thanks Alex.


 Received today.:thumbsup: Thanks for fast shipping compa.


----------



## COAST2COAST

hope you enjoy ituffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang Coast I hate to see you gotta sell homie ......... good luck fam !


----------



## COAST2COAST

What's up lil fam... Just a quick update....made it to GA bout a week ago(savannah area)stayin with in laws @ the moment:facepalm:
Everything I own is in storage...cept for my melted 68... Which is back to normal...for the most part..
Not really messing with models at the moment.....been on that job hunt.....sure Yall know how that goes!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Savannah, dude I want to move there. Glad to hear you made it safe. Good luck with the hole job thing bro. I know TWCable is hirering down there.. And they pay for on the job training.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the info homie....gonna hit it up rite now!!
i dont know homie, im ready to leave the east....way too muggy..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah I no this muggy'nes kills me. Coming from CA I hate it. But there's a better life out there then there.


----------



## customcoupe68

502Regal said:


> THis is.. Very nice.


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Was up fawkers
Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


----------



## COAST2COAST

Gold teeth E&G grille should b here tomorrow:x:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that's sweet. I likey.


----------



## CALI-JOE

X2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


clean!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


pimp shit coast!! gotta love a big body! good to hear she workin and rollin!


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


Str8 up :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*CONGRATS ... That's clean Fam !!!*


----------



## rollindeep408

Coast builds are off the hook bro love that 59


----------



## Hydrohype

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


nICE CADDY DADDY. if you put half of the talent you got in this as you do your models? this will be one of the cleanest most famous big body's in the nation!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## darkside customs

That Lac is clean as fawk!!


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


----------



## COAST2COAST

Well fellas since the move to GA, been stayin with in laws so everything I have is in storage...In the back somewhere, impossible to get to:banghead:.. I have limited supplies, but have been starting projects:biggrin:...waitin on that fat government check to come in:x:...10 days:x:.
Till then ill b balling on a budget:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

COAST2COAST said:


> Was up fawkers
> Haven't messed with much plastic at all lately...
> On a side note got my switches workin, insured, registered, and Rollin! Got her first bath today


Looks like my old one... Same color identically and almost same color striping.. I had the e&g w/ gold teeth as well but my gold faded real bad, they look good with the teeth painted a darker purple to match the pinstriping though.. Good luck w/ the lac and the move! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Had the pinstripe...thinking about taking it off myself:barf:

Don't getme wrong purple is coolwith other purples


----------



## COAST2COAST

Started workin on this inbetween lookin 4 jobs
66 impy opened up


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: nice start bro :nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah like what he said


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Sweet choice !*


----------



## LUXMAN

What part of Ga you in Bro?


----------



## COAST2COAST

I'm right off of ft stewart... BOUT 20 mins from savannah


----------



## machio

That's nice,clean cuts.


----------



## serio909

COAST2COAST said:


> Started workin on this inbetween lookin 4 jobs
> 66 impy opened up


I need 2 learn how 2 do this. Looking good homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

Some thread...A lil friction...too easy, try it out:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM

I member ft Stewart use to do weapons training there in 01. I was stationed at kings bay in St Marys. Just saying I remember


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Looks good. Wut color is it gonna be


----------



## COAST2COAST

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Looks good. Wut color is it gonna be


Not sure...at the moment I have primer, white, black, and red(walmart paints).. All my airbrush stuff is still in storage..thinkin white body with everything else red, with red patterns on the roof...kinda like my light blue one that I sold


----------



## COAST2COAST

PHXKSTM said:


> I member ft Stewart use to do weapons training there in 01. I was stationed at kings bay in St Marys. Just saying I remember


:thumbsup:was stationed here 03-06...met wifey here...that's the only reason I'm back here:facepalm:tryin to be Texas or west of it...don't care where..just need to get away from this...moisture?humidity?


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> Started workin on this inbetween lookin 4 jobs
> 66 impy opened up


UH OOH, HE OPENED UP THE 66 :nicoderm: ...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes: It's slow going though.maybe it'll be done....6 months down the road:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

Now you sound like me :facepalm: ... lol


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> I'm right off of ft stewart... BOUT 20 mins from savannah


A few hours south from me... I get down that way from time to time... I'll hit up if I'm in the area....


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

COAST2COAST said:


> Not sure...at the moment I have primer, white, black, and red(walmart paints).. All my airbrush stuff is still in storage..thinkin white body with everything else red, with red patterns on the roof...kinda like my light blue one that I sold


sounds good. cant wait to see it painted


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:was stationed here 03-06...met wifey here...that's the only reason I'm back here:facepalm:tryin to be Texas or west of it...don't care where..just need to get away from this...moisture?humidity?


Lol.. it's not that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Raise Up said:


> Lol.. it's not that bad once you get used to it.


I don't think I could ever get used to it:no:




darkside customs said:


> A few hours south from me... I get down that way from time to time... I'll hit up if I'm in the area....


:thumbsup: Where u?


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:was stationed here 03-06...met wifey here...that's the only reason I'm back here:facepalm:tryin to be Texas or west of it...don't care where..just need to get away from this...moisture?humidity?


not much of that here in colorado coast! i hear texas is KILLER in the summer with humidity?! order a hard taco at taco bell and its a soft taco in about 30 seconds flat!


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> I don't think I could ever get used to it:no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Where u?


Marietta... North side of the A


----------



## COAST2COAST

hocknberry said:


> not much of that here in colorado coast! i hear texas is KILLER in the summer with humidity?! order a hard taco at taco bell and its a soft taco in about 30 seconds flat!


:roflmao:i was stationed in texas 01-03, not too bad, was a dry heat....only thing that sucked was the layer of sand on your ride everyday:thumbsdown:


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> I don't think I could ever get used to it :nosad:
> 
> Give it time you will.... :nono:


----------



## COAST2COAST

It ain't that bad for u cause your right near da beach booii:biggrin:

I stepped outside right after a shower and was drenched in sweat after about 3 mins! Not good:thumbsdown:


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:was stationed here 03-06...met wifey here...that's the only reason I'm back here:facepalm:tryin to be Texas or west of it...don't care where..just need to get away from this...moisture?humidity?





Raise Up said:


> Lol.. it's not that bad once you get used to it.


Like what he said ^^^^ Dont know anything about Texas but the wast coast is great to live in, if you have the $ to live out there. But to get X100 more for your buck I can deal with the humidity.

Thanks about it man. Life out here is easyer and MUCH cheapper here.


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> It ain't that bad for u cause your right near da beach booii:biggrin:
> 
> I stepped outside right after a shower and was drenched in sweat after about 3 mins! Not good:thumbsdown:


Trust me yes it is. Most of Savannah was/is swamp, at its worst you have to take a shower after you look out your door to check your mailbox. I've lived here most of my adult life and I run the AC in my truck even in december, I never go anywhere with my windows down.


----------



## COAST2COAST

halfasskustoms said:


> Like what he said ^^^^ Dont know anything about Texas but the wast coast is great to live in, if you have the $ to live out there. But to get X100 more for your buck I can deal with the humidity.
> 
> Thanks about it man. Life out here is easyer and MUCH cheapper here.


Texas (el paso)was pretty cheap when I was there..was paying $375 for a one BR apartment...but that was years ago


----------



## COAST2COAST

Put a sunroof in the 66, so I figured I'd do a how to on how I do em....

First, I tape it off to make sure it's squared up, notice the whole towards the front left of the roof...that is to stick my thread through









Then using friction I just follow the tape lines









Then filed everything smooth









Now just have to jamb n hinge it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sweet how to on that. Gotta try that one of these days


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good man. Glad the move didnt really slow you down.


----------



## Dre1only

hocknberry said:


> not much of that here in colorado coast! i hear texas is KILLER in the summer with humidity?! order a hard taco at taco bell and its a soft taco in about 30 seconds flat!


LOL



COAST2COAST said:


> Put a sunroof in the 66, so I figured I'd do a how to on how I do em....
> 
> First, I tape it off to make sure it's squared up, notice the whole towards the front left of the roof...that is to stick my thread through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then using friction I just follow the tape lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then filed everything smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just have to jamb n hinge it


Nice to know I some times would make a pattern mask and use xacto knife to cut it open or just by eye :facepalm: but the thread job looks clean & safe :thumbsup::thumbsup: no more stab wounds thanks Coast ...


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> Put a sunroof in the 66, so I figured I'd do a how to on how I do em....
> 
> First, I tape it off to make sure it's squared up, notice the whole towards the front left of the roof...that is to stick my thread through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then using friction I just follow the tape lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then filed everything smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just have to jamb n hinge it


What kind of thread you use?


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work man! Good to see you building...


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas....puttin in work, will post pics in the new years thread:thumbsup:



face108 said:


> What kind of thread you use?


Just regular thread...I think hock uses button thread, doesn't brake as much....the thread will brake when u have alot of plastic build up


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Thanks fellas....puttin in work, will post pics in the new years thread:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just regular thread...I think hock uses button thread, doesn't brake as much....the thread will brake when u have alot of plastic build up


:thumbsup::werd::h5:


----------



## Dre1only

used thread in my last 2 operations just need to do my jambs & hinges that damn builders block :nosad: one minute its on and cracc'n then the next :dunno:


----------



## COAST2COAST

I feel ya homie....barely started the jambs today:biggrin:....wanna have at least 2 for the new years showdown:x:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> $60 shipped, comes with everything you see, plus things u havent, you finish it, claim it as your own!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tight,I likes the impala triming you made on this wey


----------



## Lowridingmike

$60, thats not a bad deal. I love the impala trim as well, makes it super unique from whats out there..


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Thanks fellas, that one is long gone....hope whoever has it did something with it


----------



## Auto Mob

Coast, nice work, I was checking out your thread from page 1, really dig your builds, wanted to know about the tires you use on alot of your lo-lo's. The kool skinny 520 lookin' one's!!, Where are those from? Hit me up.....


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Scaledreams sells the tires ...they also come on the pegasus wire wheels


----------



## Auto Mob

the monte carlo in a locked up stance with the dayton wheels on your first page are the tire's in particular i was wondering about? looks like afew of your other kit's in the 1st few pages roll em' as well. REAL SKINNY ONES????


----------



## COAST2COAST

that was back in the days...i used to take the tires that came in the impala lowrider kits an cut them in half......never again...now i rolll







...got a package today


----------



## 87regal305

im looking for them some tires what the model number of them?


COAST2COAST said:


> that was back in the days...i used to take the tires that came in the impala lowrider kits an cut them in half......never again...now i rolll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a package today


----------



## Auto Mob

Alright, I was just hoping to find some skinnys , I guess I'll use what I got. Thanx again for the info, and enjoy that new box of goodies! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

87regal305 said:


> im looking for them some tires what the model number of them?


Not sure, i know scaledreams has em.....i ordered these off ehobbies.com


----------



## Lowrider-gee

COAST2COAST said:


> that was back in the days...i used to take the tires that came in the impala lowrider kits an cut them in half......never again...now i rolll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a package today


Nice.........


----------



## 87regal305

they say the model number on them.


COAST2COAST said:


> Not sure, i know scaledreams has em.....i ordered these off ehobbies.com


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> that was back in the days...i used to take the tires that came in the impala lowrider kits an cut them in half......never again...now i rolll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...got a package today


 hey Coast does that chrome paint work ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Dre1only said:


> hey Coast does that chrome paint work ?


:thumbsup:Best ive found ...



87regal305 said:


> they say the model number on them.


1016 uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Whats that paint called.


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Best ive found ...
> thats whats up, thanks Coast
> 
> 
> 1016 uffin:


 need some of those to :yes:


----------



## dfwr83

what's up Coast...'65 is coming along nice, pump set up looking good. keep the progress coming...:drama:


----------



## 87regal305

Thanks homie :thumbsup:


COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Best ive found ...
> 
> 
> 
> 1016 uffin:


----------



## Dre1only

WHERE YOU AT FAM ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Been puttin in work on the 62&66 for the new years showdown:h5:


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> Been puttin in work on the 62&66 for the new years showdown:h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup: just check'n homie,a'ight :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

What's good,man!


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup fellas....made a lil garage for my pics, not as nice as my other (that's in storage) but its something:biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

:thumbsup: look'n good Coast


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> sup fellas....made a lil garage for my pics, not as nice as my other (that's in storage) but its something:biggrin:


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## face108

hocknberry said:


> COAST2COAST said:
> 
> 
> 
> doin a lil here, lil there.....tryin to hold off on getting into anything till the summer build off starts..
> 
> got the duece polished up & 95-96 impala out of clear
> 
> http://i447.photo
> [IMG]http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq198/C0AST2C0AST/impalas/SANY3437.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donkalicious....dont hate.....not really feelin the top(dont know what i was thinking:dunno....its probly gonna sit back in its box till i get a windshield for it......any 1 have 1?[/QUOTE
> I HATE DONKS......IMO.....this shit wicked, nice, killa..what ever....IDK..the cream top with cream guts.....X10!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still got the 62????
Click to expand...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Garage lookin good Homie...


----------



## halfasskustoms

What was wrong with the old one. Or is that still in storage.


----------



## COAST2COAST

yup ..still in storage.....deep in the abyss....i did manage to find the box with all my photoetch and resin pieces though:h5of course it was after i placed my order through scaledreams:banghead....man i gotta lotta shit!!!:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

It happins. Befor you know it you have so much you dont remember what you got.


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> sup fellas....made a lil garage for my pics, not as nice as my other (that's in storage) but its something:biggrin:


foam board? you hand scribe all the lines? i need somethin better for my pics!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lol ..i went on ebay, saved a pic from there and printed it out, the flooring is just the decorative paper they have in michaels/ hobby lobby


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool ...


----------



## COAST2COAST

Started messin with the 37 vert


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> View attachment 593687
> 
> Started messin with the 37 vert
> View attachment 593688


Wen u gon look for the 62 lol imma keep buggin u bout it


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn:biggrin:ima try to get over to the storage tomorrow....u know its not put together right....was building it when i had to move, so it got put up.


----------



## face108

Yea i kno is it a amt or revell?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> View attachment 593687
> 
> 
> Started messin with the 37 vert
> 
> View attachment 593688


:shocked::drama:


----------



## COAST2COAST

I beleive amt made the vert:dunno:


----------



## face108

O ok yea its amt then i kno some builders cut the top off


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> View attachment 593687
> 
> Started messin with the 37 vert
> View attachment 593688


Nice be cool to see what you do with it ..... That one is 1/32 scale isn't it ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Where i left off


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Lookin fuckin slick Homie...


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good in here!! great idea on the shop floor


----------



## face108

Ill finish it off lol


----------



## Deecee

Love that paint scheme man, and i can't believe the amount of work you guys put into your suspension, INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> Where i left off


look'n good Coast :h5:


----------



## Backhand

COAST2COAST said:


> Where i left off


Very impressive !


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Where i left off


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuck that's hella sick


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good in here!! great idea on the shop floor


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

well face,went to the storage today ....tried to find it, got overwhelmed:biggrin:..ive got 10+ large storage boxes of kits in storage, got to lookin through bout half of em, with no luck(other half is way in the back). probly wont be movin shit outta there till may...will hit you up when i get it....i know a couple people are waitin for stuff...sorry fellas

meanwhile back at the bench....:biggrin:...couldnt help but cut it
1/32 scale

























body is together, got some putty over where it goes together, seems to b going together well


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Top notch Homie...


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> well face,went to the storage today ....tried to find it, got overwhelmed:biggrin:..ive got 10+ large storage boxes of kits in storage, got to lookin through bout half of em, with no luck(other half is way in the back). probly wont be movin shit outta there till may...will hit you up when i get it....i know a couple people are waitin for stuff...sorry fellas
> 
> meanwhile back at the bench....:biggrin:...couldnt help but cut it
> 1/32 scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body is together, got some putty over where it goes together, seems to b going together well


Awww man alright


----------



## COAST2COAST

Started cuttin up this one too:biggrin:
1/32


----------



## face108

I need to fly out there and help u find that 62


----------



## COAST2COAST

Patience grasshoppa


----------



## Lil Brandon

What up coast? Builds lookin good homie. I'm about to send some stuff your way.


----------



## halfasskustoms

COAST2COAST said:


> Started cuttin up this one too:biggrin:
> 1/32


I like the 2nd pic th best..........sssswwwweeeeeeeeettttttt


----------



## dfwr83

what's up Coast...always have some top-notch work in here.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Lil Brandon said:


> What up coast? Builds lookin good homie. I'm about to send some stuff your way.


:x:


----------



## COAST2COAST

How did i know u would like these halfass:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Gees I don't know. LoL


----------



## MKD904

Cool to see you doing the 1/32 scale. They are fun. Here's what I've done with the 36 Ford 1/32..Not quite finished with it yet.


----------



## COAST2COAST

They r fun.....mines probly wont look that good:worship:...but im gonna try:biggrin:.....gotta keep my eyes open for some wheels


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Lil Brandon

Yo homie, my man dropped these off at the house yesterday for ya! PM me your addy again and ill ship them to you tomorrow on my lunch break.


----------



## COAST2COAST

pmd


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Never seen any in that scale.


----------



## dig_derange

What's up Coast!! Looking forward to seeing those mini lindys! you may check for some Jada 32 scales for wheels.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Package shipped yesterday. I have conf number for you also. Will post it shortly running late for work now.


----------



## COAST2COAST

uffin:


----------



## OldSchoolVato

COAST2COAST said:


> alright a couple more , then im off to bed !


looking good there


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> Where i left off


:wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

so one of the homies pmd me about how i do my jambs....so i got a lil how to....this is just how i do mines...if someones got a better way, let it be known:thumbsup:

well first things first ...youve got to cut the doors out!!
then i cut a piece of plastic (about credit card thickness:biggrin and place it on the door and trace the jamb from the inside as such:









then i place my interior inside the car to see what im workin with...u can measure what you need to cut at this point(if u want) i dont, i just do a lot of cuttin, measuring, cutting. As u can see the interior matches up directly to the door, so i dont have to extend my jamb out, i can just kinda "cap"it off .









after some sanding and cutting, i got my jamb just right...that was the tedioous part

















and here is the finished jambs in action:biggrin:

























hope this helps some folks out, got a 58 to jamb next, ill try n get pics while im doin that one:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: i forgot to do the floor sills, guess thats next...


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> so one of the homies pmd me about how i do my jambs....so i got a lil how to....this is just how i do mines...if someones got a better way, let it be known:thumbsup:
> 
> well first things first ...youve got to cut the doors out!!
> then i cut a piece of plastic (about credit card thickness:biggrin and place it on the door and trace the jamb from the inside as such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i place my interior inside the car to see what im workin with...u can measure what you need to cut at this point(if u want) i dont, i just do a lot of cuttin, measuring, cutting. As u can see the interior matches up directly to the door, so i dont have to extend my jamb out, i can just kinda "cap"it off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some sanding and cutting, i got my jamb just right...that was the tedioous part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the finished jambs in action:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps some folks out, got a 58 to jamb next, ill try n get pics while im doin that one:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> so one of the homies pmd me about how i do my jambs....so i got a lil how to....this is just how i do mines...if someones got a better way, let it be known:thumbsup:
> 
> well first things first ...youve got to cut the doors out!!
> then i cut a piece of plastic (about credit card thickness:biggrin and place it on the door and trace the jamb from the inside as such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i place my interior inside the car to see what im workin with...u can measure what you need to cut at this point(if u want) i dont, i just do a lot of cuttin, measuring, cutting. As u can see the interior matches up directly to the door, so i dont have to extend my jamb out, i can just kinda "cap"it off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some sanding and cutting, i got my jamb just right...that was the tedioous part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the finished jambs in action:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps some folks out, got a 58 to jamb next, ill try n get pics while im doin that one:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> always great to share for the gente that dont get to learn from others.looks good wey


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha


----------



## Backhand

OldSchoolVato said:


> looking good there


X2


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas:thumbsup:

*The jambs for the 58
*so i got my doors cut out, interior in place and im ready to jamb









got lucky havin this square tubing layin around:biggrin: it was like i was cheating!!! fit like a glove, took about 5 mins for both sides:biggrin:









then i get some thin (for sale signs is what i use) plastic, cut a strip and glue it to the inside of the door...as such









now i use the thicker plastic and trace where i need to cut based on where the thinner plastic and interior join....and here is the finished product, ready for filler work:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Always good stuff up in this thread!! I just learned something good!* :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

thank's CC that help me alot:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

time to jamb some doors

























so its almost the same scenario... you trace the door onto the thick plastic strip and it should be the same as the jamb on the body (or close enough to it) you also want to glue your door jamb close to the body jamb

























some moc up pics


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hell yeah!! First time I've been able to understand the concept so easily!!* :h5:


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> time to jamb some doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its almost the same scenario... you trace the door onto the thick plastic strip and it should be the same as the jamb on the body (or close enough to it) you also want to glue your door jamb close to the body jamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some moc up pics


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks for sharing... I always have issues jambing doors... My only issue I have to work out is making smaller hinges so when I glue door panels on its easier to slide the door onto the wire... Did that make sense? Lol


----------



## Backhand

Keep up the good work man !


COAST2COAST said:


> time to jamb some doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work man !
> so its almost the same scenario... you trace the door onto the thick plastic strip and it should be the same as the jamb on the body (or close enough to it) you also want to glue your door jamb close to the body jamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some moc up pics


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks for that how too. I didnt do my 64 cuz I didnt really know just how easy it was after lookin at what you just did.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Glad it was easy 2 explain, hope it helps some folks


----------



## COAST2COAST

darkside customs said:


> Thanks for sharing... I always have issues jambing doors... My only issue I have to work out is making smaller hinges so when I glue door panels on its easier to slide the door onto the wire... Did that make sense? Lol


I usually cut the part of the door where the hinge goes, glue my hinge in place, then continue to cut the door out


----------



## darkside customs

Cool... Thanks bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> time to jamb some doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its almost the same scenario... you trace the door onto the thick plastic strip and it should be the same as the jamb on the body (or close enough to it) you also want to glue your door jamb close to the body jamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some moc up pics


clean work on the jambs


----------



## chris_thobe

Lookin good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great job on those jams,bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^THANKS FELLAS^^^^^^^^^^^

works been takin up most of my time, mainly the crazy shift i have (noon-9) plus its an hour away...cant complain though cause its work:biggrin: 
i do a lil here a lil there....when i can...but its mostly slow goin

as of right now, this is the only kit on the bench...amt 70 impala, mated with the 67 frame, fits alright, got a lot of modifying goin on to fit it right....some franklin ink to wrap the body in....eventually:biggrin:!!
heres where its at


----------



## face108

Any luck on that 62 yet?


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice 70 looking good nice job on the seat


----------



## sinicle

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice 70 looking good nice job on the seat


X2!!! Always nice work in here!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanx fellas...face, no luck yet, f everything goes to plan i will b moving in april/may time frame


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Good luck with the move,the 70 looks hot!


----------



## darkside customs

Ooh... That's nice!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^THANKS FELLAS^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> works been takin up most of my time, mainly the crazy shift i have (noon-9) plus its an hour away...cant complain though cause its work:biggrin:
> i do a lil here a lil there....when i can...but its mostly slow goin
> 
> as of right now, this is the only kit on the bench...amt 70 impala, mated with the 67 frame, fits alright, got a lot of modifying goin on to fit it right....some franklin ink to wrap the body in....eventually:biggrin:!!
> heres where its at


lookin good!


----------



## COAST2COAST

TTT....door jamb pics on previous page


----------



## Dre1only

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^THANKS FELLAS^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> works been takin up most of my time, mainly the crazy shift i have (noon-9) plus its an hour away...cant complain though cause its work:biggrin:
> i do a lil here a lil there....when i can...but its mostly slow goin
> 
> as of right now, this is the only kit on the bench...amt 70 impala, mated with the 67 frame, fits alright, got a lot of modifying goin on to fit it right....some franklin ink to wrap the body in....eventually:biggrin:!!
> heres where its at


look'n good in here Coast :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

wats up fam...been a minute since i posted inhere...let me blow the dust off this thread and post somethin

havent had much time to build....i had tried to sell this 57 diecast here and ebay awhile back but no bites, so i figured id put some more detail into it. went to clear the prepainted body and had a reaction with the top. so i had to redo that. overall it was a pretty quick build. added a lot of details, some wires and now ima put it on the bay and see what it gets:x: started to build the garage but wasnt feelin it.....PICS


----------



## OldSchoolVato

chingao that shit is nice, props for that one man


----------



## 13dayton

COAST2COAST said:


> wats up fam...been a minute since i posted inhere...let me blow the dust off this thread and post somethin
> 
> havent had much time to build....i had tried to sell this 57 diecast here and ebay awhile back but no bites, so i figured id put some more detail into it. went to clear the prepainted body and had a reaction with the top. so i had to redo that. overall it was a pretty quick build. added a lot of details, some wires and now ima put it on the bay and see what it gets:x: started to build the garage but wasnt feelin it.....PICS



:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

COAST2COAST said:


> wats up fam...been a minute since i posted inhere...let me blow the dust off this thread and post somethin
> 
> havent had much time to build....i had tried to sell this 57 diecast here and ebay awhile back but no bites, so i figured id put some more detail into it. went to clear the prepainted body and had a reaction with the top. so i had to redo that. overall it was a pretty quick build. added a lot of details, some wires and now ima put it on the bay and see what it gets:x: started to build the garage but wasnt feelin it.....PICS


VEEEERY sweet work man, love it.!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds look real good homie diggin them!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice 57 homie. Looks clean.


----------



## Tonioseven

This thread is always on fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Coast whats up homie I heard through the grapevine your the one to hit up for the 62 impala skirt talk to me homie :werd:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

This is really nice work bro..... kepp it up


----------



## darkside customs

What up pimp.... The Bel Air is clean as fawk!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Sorry everyone...(thats flooded me with pm's)...the skirts were an "extra" set that i had purchased awhile back from rozay... Ihear hes on the FB so u might wanna hit em up there:thumbsup:
F u do hit em up tell em to come post here....my resin goodies r runnin a lil low!!!:biggrin:



Thanks everyone for the comps...been trying to get some buildin in, i know wonderbread can vouch that its been WAY to humid!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Where you been coast always sick builds up in here


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tnks homie .....in the process of buyin another house, hopefully after i move in ill have the motivation to finish a build.....
Thanks for the bump:biggrin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

COAST2COAST said:


> Tnks homie .....in the process of buyin another house, hopefully after i move in ill have the motivation to finish a build.....
> Thanks for the bump:biggrin:


wish u the best of luck on that house big homie....


----------



## COAST2COAST

noanoaenterprise said:


> wish u the best of luck on that house big homie....


Thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking good up in here homie


----------



## rollindeep408

COAST2COAST said:


> Tnks homie .....in the process of buyin another house, hopefully after i move in ill have the motivation to finish a build.....
> Thanks for the bump:biggrin:


You know it still one of my favorite topics on here


----------



## [email protected]

What's crackin home boy! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST

What up pres....i c u found your way back ....lol


----------



## lowrod

That goes 2sho there's sum kinda hope 4da diecast after all huh? BTW cool dude!


----------



## [email protected]

Just droppin by to see what up......I haven't been over here in a while man! 

How you been 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boogie04

you saling the 59 and the glass house I will giv you $40 for both


----------



## COAST2COAST

Not at this time


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP LIL FAM

finally getting settled in to my new home....got my bench all set up, found the box with my builtups ....been pullin em out gluin peices that fell off......


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## face108

Found that 62 yet????


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes:


----------



## bugs-one

Clean builds, homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

bugs-one said:


> Clean builds, homie.:thumbsup:


X2!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Woods

Damn Homie that 50 is PERFECT!!!! To clean bro


----------



## lowrod

I'm diggin that cougar myself...cool!


----------



## geradau

hello all and best wishes from France,
Excuse my english I go through a translator,
this is my '41 Chevy pickup with just bumpers Bel Air '55
I have called the "SANDIA MECANICA" which means watermelon mechanique
here is thank you


----------



## COAST2COAST

build up pics from the lugk-dynasty build off


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## bigdogg323

monte looks killer bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:wow: X2, SIK!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Coast always be killin it !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat monte came out clean coast mad props


----------



## QUEONDA559

damn thats clean much props


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas.......feels good to finally finish something


----------



## pancho1969

Great build coast!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks panch


----------



## 408models

U need some outside pics of that under the sun :thumbsup:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

That monte is nasty


----------



## OldSchoolVato

i like your work holmes, details never fail


----------



## bugs-one

Sick ass Monte, Coast.:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> SUP LIL FAM
> 
> finally getting settled in to my new home....got my bench all set up, found the box with my builtups ....been pullin em out gluin peices that fell off......


Im waitin on that 62 still lol


----------



## T-Maq82

Killer work boss on that Monte!! Crazy I just finished up a 86 ss with pretty much the same color scheme but your patterned paint job and extra detail takes it!! Good job homie check mine out when you get the chance



COAST2COAST said:


>


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Seems like these fools be interceptin my ideas right out my brain lmao good shit I'm just learning and slowly gather material so I can start my builds after 15+ years damn that's along time lol


----------



## sneekyg909

Badass build Coast...:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

COAST2COAST said:


>


Awesome paint and detail work,overall top notch clean build :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

God damn Coast, that monte kicks ass. Good to see you still building.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

awesome build man!


----------



## Haters come get some

Were did u find the model at


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tnks fellas....

Ive had it in my stash for about 6 years:shh:


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


>


any luck on that 62????


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:Found it...put it back on The shelf....it was in pieces due to moving:banghead:


----------



## face108

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:Found it...put it back on The shelf....it was in pieces due to moving:banghead:


Awww man is it bad????


----------



## COAST2COAST

tsup fellas....
been awhile since ive posted anything......been building....just haven't taken many pics

some before pics...was in pieces after the move....decided to redo the trunk and detail the guts
before



after


----------



## rollindeep408

Always been one of my favorites of yours homie ^^


----------



## Emanuel2364

You have mad talent and skill real nice job .


----------



## Tonioseven

Every time I come in here, I'm amazed at the bad-ass builds!!! That Monte Carlo ain't no joke!!! Beautiful work as always!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

uffin:

Thanks fellas....hope to have more posted soon


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Coast


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good bro..


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Nice work!


----------



## MR SHADES

Ayyyyyyy ese can I join the club?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:....not much of a club anymore....at least not on this site

Thanks fellas for the :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> Every time I come in here, I'm amazed at the bad-ass builds!!! That Monte Carlo ain't no joke!!! Beautiful work as always!!!


TRUTH!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

damn....guess its been awhile:biggrin:....

some mock ups of started projects....now that its getting colder its time to start putting these together..











1/32 scale


----------



## bigdogg323

damn bro u been busy really busy :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

NICE PROJECTS!!, I'm especially feelin' that 53' vert, Killer paint, moldings, 5th wheel... Hell yeah!


----------



## BraveHart

I just went thru 64 pages of pure Dopeness! keep em comin man!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas......now I need to pick one and finish it
Work has been keepin me busy but I am gonna put more effort into posting pics.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

We're still just as much the club we were bro, but like you said, just not on this site anymore. We use facebook because its easier. Yes it has its downside too and some people are totally against joining facebook because of their own reasons but the truth is, its easier to post pics, comments, and connect with ALL types of builders. As far as I know your the only member who isn't on facebook and I wish that would change but to each his own. Your builds are looking great though bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

shit darren it easier and like u said it's easier and it has it's down on it but i'm thinking of coming back here all drama that was here is now there and again it's getting old with fools there this place is home for me i think i am coming back here again :yes:


----------



## COAST2COAST

bigdogg323 said:


> shit darren it easier and like u said it's easier and it has it's down on it but i'm thinking of coming back here all drama that was here is now there and again it's getting old with fools there *this place is home for me *i think i am coming back here again :yes:


x2....this is the first forum ive joined and been here for years....thru all the drama.


----------



## COAST2COAST

more projects
had this posted on ebay for a min, didn't sell so I figured Id try my hand at cutting it up..first time choppin a top...goin for the led sled look. not sure on a color yet


----------



## COAST2COAST

some 60 verts...uptop is for a 62 imp..from modelhaus...so its a little short...but itll get fixed


----------



## regalistic

i see u still holdin it down over here !!!!


----------



## Raise Up

COAST2COAST said:


> some 60 verts...uptop is for a 62 imp..from modelhaus...so its a little short...but itll get fixed


Nice!!


----------



## sneekyg909

Lot's of nice projects in here...can't wait to see them done :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:



got it in before the rain



got an open spot for the kit supplied decal


----------



## Christopher J

Coooaasssttt!!!!!! What it do!!??? Killin' the game with your work man. Some clean projects coming. Glad to see you're still at it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Shit's looking good homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST

finally!!!! I got one done first one for the year:facepalm:
1/32 scale mustang from testors....not really my build scale, got it for Christmas from family. mostly oob, wheels are from the 60 impala, aftermarket I.C.E., flocked interior.




next to 1/25 scale 57

thanks for looking....onto the next


----------



## COAST2COAST

one more


----------



## Tonioseven

Dig THAT!! Terrific work brotha!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

man this weather sucks:facepalm:.....its a good thing I got a bunch of started projects

pulled out the box, hope to be finished soon


----------



## COAST2COAST

64 chevy truck


----------



## bigdogg323

Clean work as always bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up....just a little something to get the building juices flowing


----------



## texasfinest

Very nice work.


----------



## Damaged

Good job on the chopper. They are fun to build.


----------



## Tonioseven

Super-clean builds as always!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

tsup fellas....slow goin
got this mustang built, threw some wheels on it, custom grille, other than that its straight out the box. the cadi just received a couple touch up details.
enjoy


----------



## texasfinest

Love'em! Been wanting to do that stang for a while. This just convinced, me thanks. What happened with the rear wheel? Looks pushed forward. Bad fit?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Yea, I noticed it after I posted the pics, fixed..


----------



## downlow82

what's up COAST2COAST, thought ide take a look around ,get some idea's lol you got some sick rides homie :h5:


----------



## regalistic

Mustang looks tough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks great up in here!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas, thanks for the compliments:thumbsup:

amt 64 impala. cut the roof off. metal specks red, painted spokes to match, minor details here n there. polished to high shine....was supposed to b a quick build....but you know how that goes:biggrin:...glad to clear another off the bench!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST

another project finished
80s monte ss with custom mixed nailpolish. colormatched wheels, polished paint, detailed interior. has buick gn turbo motor


----------



## Tonioseven

I love it!!! Terrific work as always!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas

u know the great thing about having over a dozen started projects.......one is bound to get finished:biggrin:

this was a rebuild, added some patterns, clear and small details here n there....enjoy










on to the next!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Sickness. I love that trunk set-up


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> u know the great thing about having over a dozen started projects.......one is bound to get finished:biggrin:


65 impala, cut the top off, used a vert windshield/frame. different purples with candy purple and a pearl purple overcoat. kit supplied decal, plumbed cylinders. minor details here n there....








some outside pics...


----------



## texasfinest

Six Five! So fresh and so clean! I've had such a hard time making this car look good and you nailed it!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellasuffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

*59 el camino*

got this body off of ebay, used a 55 nomad frame, cut up 59 imp interior. seats from a 58 imp, dash from 55 bel-air.engine is from parts box. front bumper from 61 imp, rear bumper from 59 imp. custom taillights. color is sunrise yellow, roof and bed got a yellow pearlcoat. flocked interior, i.c.e. include subs behind the seats. plenty of photoetch here n there.
enjoyuffin:







some sunlight pics


----------



## Tonioseven

Sickness!! Dig the Nissan engine!!


----------



## texasfinest

Sweet!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks fellas, trying to clear some started projects


----------



## COAST2COAST

so....this Is an old build.....layitlow buildoff...was In pieces after the move. decided to add some details since it was in pieces...added the hydraulic plumbing, some wire to the amp/speakers. polished it out . o and finally got a windshield for it.


----------



## Auto Mob

So Bad Ass work Homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

Bad as FUCK!!! This was for the El Camino buildoff. Mine was stalled thern I sold the project.


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> Where i left off


TTT
Finished this tonite ...was waiting on taillights that I guess I lost...so I turned some out of clear parts tree's. Will post pics Manana


----------



## COAST2COAST

noticed and fixed the missing coolant/heater hoses:shh:


----------



## COAST2COAST

display candyuffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Clean as HELL!!! You just motivated me to try and finish something!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Tonioseven said:


> Clean as HELL!!! You just motivated me to try and finish something!!!


uffin:do it:biggrin:

you ever see your elco finished?


----------



## texasfinest

ElCo is sick! Nice display.


----------



## blackbeard1

COAST2COAST said:


> display candyuffin:




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> uffin:do it:biggrin:
> 
> you ever see your elco finished?


Naw, dude ain't never finish but one of the projects I sold him. I think I did like 10 projects for him.


----------



## COAST2COAST

*63 IMPALA*

tsup fellas.....finally got this PIA finished!

revell 63 impala lowrider, cut the top off, resin uptop. cant remember what the paint is as it was painted so long ago.. engine plumbed, hydros plumbed, not sure what else...will let the pics do the talking. thanks for lookinguffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

very nice!


----------



## texasfinest

Clean! Whered you get the top? I need a '66 boot.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks guys.....got the up too from roly rozay when he was sell in em, back in the days....the boot I believe is interchangeable from revells 65vert kit


----------



## Tonioseven

Sickness!! Clean as hell!! uffin:


----------



## fatcity209

Badass as always bro! Would like to see a video of your builds.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brothas ...unfortunately I have no idea on how to even upload a video...maybe one day :grin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

man It is dead up In here!!!!:420:


----------



## COAST2COAST

*DONKALICIOUS*:biggrin:
wrapped this one up today....ran into some snags, had to repaint the hood and trunk lid due to some large scrapes happening from when I moved.
all In all I think it came out pretty well.


----------



## fatcity209

What you using for hardlines bro?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Not sure what it's called....Bought it @ Michaels, it comes with a bunch of different colored wire. Very easy to manipulate. Think I paid like $10, probably last a lifetime!


----------



## texasfinest

Those are 32s! Not 26s... lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn....don't know what I was thinking


----------



## COAST2COAST

better


----------



## COAST2COAST

next on the bench







this is me trying to be better at posting


----------



## texasfinest

Man I love that bed! Is it paint or real wood with metal strips?


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


> 64 chevy truck


Painted flat tan, used one of those wood touch up paint markers, bmf'd, then clear coated


----------



## COAST2COAST

*65 fleetside


*was a productive build day


----------



## fatcity209

Bad ass bro! Are you on Facebook? That's where everyone is I think.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha...no, don't have a facebook page


----------



## COAST2COAST

next on the bench

53 belair vert


----------



## richphotos

Nice color green! Who makes it?


----------



## COAST2COAST

I can't remember...a lot of my builds we're previously painted (by me), during better weather (too humid to paint now)...but I use can paints (all kinds), nail polish, any kind of paint I can get at a discount price ima cheap ass


----------



## richphotos

I still have not painted with nail polish with as many cars as I have built. What is the trick?


----------



## COAST2COAST

Don't really measure, just thin it with lacquer thinner to a milklike consistency, spray it thru my airbrush between 20-25 psi. Won't be glossy , but once u clear it it's all good


----------



## richphotos

I kinda figured it was like that. I mostly have been sticking to HOK from tcpglobal. 
But there are so many nail polish colors I think I might go that route with the 72 blazer. Thanks!


----------



## texasfinest

Nice Belair!
Testors makes a similar shade of green. It's a laquer called Mystic Emerald Green. Shines awesome when cleared. Used it on the Caddy I did that's in my avatar.


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks texasfinest...I believe it is the testors one coat....I hope it is, cus I got some scratches/dings on the hood...tried to fix it but ended up tossing in the purple pond. hopefully the weathers good for a respray:facepalm:


----------



## COAST2COAST

T-Maq82 said:


> Thanks coast! But i see you haven't posted anything in August..what you keeping under wraps over there bro lol


a lil progress


----------



## COAST2COAST

leadsled...chopped the top...almost ready for polishing


----------



## COAST2COAST

yes....ive got some projects!!


----------



## texasfinest

Man that Caddy looks like it's gonna be sweet! What color/paint is that? I've been trying get to get my hands on a Caddy but haven't been successful....


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie, I believe it is sea foam green from duplicolor...I seen one on ebay goin for about $100...pretty ridiculous!!I remember buying a bunch at an ollies when they were sellin for $5


----------



## texasfinest

Wow why the mark up?


----------



## blackbeard1

COAST2COAST said:


> a lil progress


Looks good as always:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

texasfinest said:


> Wow why the mark up?


I think cuz they're not makin em anymore...that would b my guess:dunno:


----------



## COAST2COAST

another project ive been messin with, waitin for clear to cure before I can polish


----------



## COAST2COAST

callin this one done...still need to redo the hood (its sittin in the purple pond ATM)


----------



## texasfinest

Very clean coast!


----------



## T-Maq82

Damn that green came out beautiful nice!! All the other projects look great as well. Keep posting your progress


COAST2COAST said:


> callin this one done...still need to redo the hood (its sittin in the purple pond ATM)


----------



## Tonioseven

That Caddy tho... :thumbsup: The Chevy drop is beautiful , brotha!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

What's up fellas, putting on some work on the house, so not much model time...do have time for some trading though

I have a 67 imp body with grill, hood, rear bumper.
....lookin to trade for a Buick gn body, or Monte ss body, maybe even a revell 63 imp body.pm if interested

Also have a 77 matador body n hood if interested.. 

Not looking to sell, trying to complete an incomplete kit....if anyone has , I'm also lookin for a 59 imp body n chrome, 61 imp body n chrome, 62 vert imp body n chrome, have $ or tons of trades...Let me know


----------



## texasfinest

I have a 59 I'm willing to part with. It's just missing the booty kit I used and the hood is painted but you can just strip it. What do you have to trade?


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup...finally got the hood cleared and polished...also finished up the cameo, has a purple/blue flip flop paint but cant capture it in the pics..


----------



## texasfinest

Very nice and clean! Good job. Love that green!


----------



## COAST2COAST

tsup folks....lookin for a trumpeter monte carlo kit, have a variety of kits to trade... will trade 2 for it, will throw in a set of dub wheels, your pick


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> tsup folks....lookin for a trumpeter monte carlo kit, have a variety of kits to trade... will trade 2 for it, will throw in a set of dub wheels, your pick


I'll take a look on fb for one for u bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks Bigdogg, I c them on eBay for $40 shipped, but I'm not trying to spend $ with all these kits I got lay in around


----------



## Deecee

2 Beautiful builds there mate, very nice.!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up lil..
another 53 lolo finished...this one was redone...built years ago. the floor shine I used for clear started to yellow. anyhow, went with a darker color..didn't have to redo the interior.


----------



## COAST2COAST

so over the years I have compiled an assload of spray paints...whenever they go on sale (ollies for a $1) or wherever, couldn't pass em up...anyways decided to make an improved space for em
before

after


----------



## bigdogg323

Nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## Coyote79

i thought you where to busy buddy for another project lol thats a cool kit i have one in the back room, if your planing on slamming it, you gonna have to heat up the rear axle bend it up and shortin the front and rear axle a bit for them to snug up under the fenders unless you like the xstream cambber lookl btw merry chrstmas man


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks bud....what's another project gonna hurt right...
rackin my brains on the suspension right now...I'll get it, thanks for the tip...gonna call it a night before I break somethin tho!


----------



## machio

Looking good up in here Coast


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas...
where I'm at on the [email protected] a standstill till I can find a taillight...if any1 has 1?


----------



## bigdogg323

Damn :wow:  

Let me check I should have sum extras I'll pm u if I do homie :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

Man this Caddy is gonna be clean. Can't wait to see it done...


----------



## COAST2COAST

Definitely gonna need a set of taillights for the cadi....if any1 has a set to trade, name your trade


----------



## Deecee

Nice Caddie and interior man !!


----------



## COAST2COAST

whats up fellas...been a minute.. the building is slow going but have some updates.





started another....amt 64.. will have a patterned roof


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmike83fleet

COAST2COAST said:


> whats up fellas...been a minute.. the building is slow going but have some updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started another....amt 64.. will have a patterned roof


Whata the paint code fpr that green


----------



## COAST2COAST

:shh: nailpolish


----------



## COAST2COAST

weather has been great...got some painting done


----------



## texasfinest

Lost some detail with that top coat.. still looks good though. 
Finish the Caddy bro!!! Great work.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha, u can still c it in the right lighting..should b up &running with the cadi, had a missing tail light, but i just put clear plastic..


----------



## Tonioseven

Nothin' but DOPE work goin' on!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST

uptown chryser 300....been on the backburner due to some paint issues


----------



## Linc

nice paint work! the 67 imp... whatchu got for undies!?


----------



## texasfinest

300 looks nice and klean! Are those kit wheels or you added them?


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks guys...wheels are aftermarket...u have a pm sir


----------



## texasfinest

Responded.


----------



## LUXMAN

Wutup Coast! It's been ages since i been on here .good to see people still buildin clean cars


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha....blow the dust off your thread and post up some lolos!!uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good coast keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks bigdogg...like u, I have many projects in different stages...hard to stay focused on 1 at times..I find myself putting a kit back in its box once it comes time to polish:banghead:
Gotta polish the Cadi & windshield, the 67, and on......
There's nothing like opening a new kit and getting ideas...I find myself starting them so I don't lose the idea....
K that's enough rambling!!


----------



## regalistic

lookin good as in here, as it usually does!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks brotha...holdin it down on the fb side of town? One of these days I'm gonna have to create a page


----------



## texasfinest

I said it before,I'll say it again... 300 is tight AF!


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> Thanks brotha...holdin it down on the fb side of town? One of these days I'm gonna have to create a page


Don't bro :facepalm: it's just like it was in here but worst :run: lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

:inout:
Thanks for the h3ads up ..


----------



## bigdogg323

COAST2COAST said:


> :inout:
> Thanks for the h3ads up ..


Lol.... Yeah that's y I'm thinking of coming back here smh


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>



updates...one of the many projects goin...

paint is testors one coat, (not sure of the colors name) cleared, polished, ready to go together....but its back in the box!! building as a curbside so it will sit how you see it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

boot looks a little ridiculous....so I think I'm goin with the uptop...


----------



## bigdogg323

I like it :thumbsup: 

Looks better with the top down ::


----------



## COAST2COAST

COAST2COAST said:


>


done!!!
this one gave me sooo much trouble!!! made me never wanna open doors again..
redid the top due to paint issues..


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## bigdogg323

Love how that 58 came out bro great job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

Love it! Freaking awesome!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas...pluggin along...67 impala completed...this went together pretty easy


----------



## Coyote79

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## texasfinest

Nice patterns did you air brush them?


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks terrific as always!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks fellas


texasfinest said:


> Nice patterns did you air brush them?


yes airbrushed nailpolish


----------



## COAST2COAST

cadi is done!!!!!!
is missing the trunk emblem...calling it done till I come across one..
the 5th wheel is just puttied on, looks a little too big, so its removable


----------



## COAST2COAST

thought I would be able to complete this....didn't even notice that the glass tree was missing!!:banghead:
so its back in its container till I come across the glass


----------



## Coyote79

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasfinest

Caddy looks fresh! I love that color. The 5th IS too big...


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanks for the :thumbsup: fellas..
completed another

nothing special on this one..was an old build, revamped with some bmf and lowered it a little. liked the color when it came out the box, so all I did was clearcoat and polish.


----------



## Chris_lobo08

Man that Chevy nice! What kind of tuning is that for the radiator hose?


----------



## sneekyg909

COAST2COAST said:


> cadi is done!!!!!!
> is missing the trunk emblem...calling it done till I come across one..
> the 5th wheel is just puttied on, looks a little too big, so its removable


Thats nice...hopefully its all done by now :biggrin:
What kit is this?


----------



## bigdawgg323

:wave:


----------

